# Poor Responder : Part 66



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home, happy


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

me first


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Tracey- when i phoned the surgery at 11am the results hadn't arrived from the lab yet and she didn't know when they would, hence why she wanted me to phone tomorrow to give my GP time to have a look at them first.

Regarding the levels doubling that makes me even more worried. I'm trying to stay positive this is a strong and healthy pregnancy but after my last BFP, which had really high levels to start but kept on going down, I'm just really anxious. 

Almost wish I hadn't done any bloods now and just trusted the HPT's.

The place you've booked for your night out looks lovely, very cosy interior and lovely food and drink.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Agh, Jsut did a load of personals then lost as thread locked! 

Hayleigh - Your dr sounds mad! 

Can I do a me post and do my personals again later? Please!


Well just off to the hosp and Tim came up to tell me the rabbits had got out during the night and been killed by a fox.  Completely devasted.  Can't stop crying, thinking about them getting eaten.  I love my bunnies so much.  Everyone at the hosp was lovely to me as I just couldn't stop crying.  My blood pressure was very high but as no other symptoms apart from a little swelling they think may just be due to me being upset.  Got home and amazingly tim found one of my buns under the shed and so I have one back. The one that was killed (the is fur everywhere so I know he's dead)was my fav, had him just after my ectopic and had him in bed with me when he was a baby and I was recovering from surgery so he was so friendly.  Can't believe something so silly has killed him, the latch on the hutch couldn't have been across enough and they must have pushed it open early hours of morning.


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Same thing happened to me Laura, lost a post too. 

So sorry to hear about your little bunny.  How many rabbits escaped, was it 2 and you found one alive?
So sad for you hun. 

Good to hear you're ok though, apart from the high blood pressure. Did you have a scan today?


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi girls,

*Bugle*: Congratulations on the arrival on Benjamin Oliver!!

*Sam*: I'm so sorry you had a miscarriage hun, I'm sure it's very tough but at least you know now you can and you WILL get pregnant naturally. I hope you are coping OK 

*Hayleigh*: I've been given the same speech; try not to let them bother you too much. You are only 30 and you will have some good eggs left in your body. The docs are so mean sometimes!!  Have you heard of DHEA? I've been using it for 2 months and my FSH came down to 3!
Trust LJ & Miranda on this, those girls pulled me out of rubble a couple of months ago.

*Ali*: My friend had one of each hun so I don't think I can get away with nicking one now can I? Maybe she wouldn't notice if it was 2 girls or 2 boys but now I have no chance!

*Ophelia * - Sorry they are making you wait longer hun.

*Ally & Anne*: Hello my lovelies. 

*Tracey*:Great, can't wait to meet everyone!

Hello Bobbi, Natasha - how are you girls?

Lots of love.

Pixie xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Aw Laura, I'm so sorry petal - your poor bunny.


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Sam- Forgot to say how sorry I am it wasn't good news at the scan.  But I echo what the other have said, you can get pregnant naturally!!!

Hi Pixie and Natasha!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Laura oh i'm so sorry hun...


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Laura- So very sorry about your little bunny.   
It's so horrible when one of your pets goes. 

Hi Pix-  

Hi Nat-


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Just lost my post - arghhhhhhh  

Laura honey - I am so so so sorry that is so horrible for you sweetheart. Loads of hugs although I know they won't help that much xxxx     

Ophelia - please hang in there hon. I think it is good you did the bloods - you need to know - I am not sure ignorance is really bliss, I think you would have worried whichever way you had gone - it is so so natural given what you have been through to get to this point. I think the sooner they get back to you the better, we need you reassured and quick!!     

Pix - looking forward to meeting you!! 

Tracey - well done honey - you are a star for getting that together - it appears I couldnt organise a p!ss up in a brewery.

Hi to all others xxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Laura - hun, i'm so sorry, we all know what your bunnies mean to you, take care  

Nix - looks like we could be having EC on the same day, hopefully   will know tomorrow  

Popsi - great to hear from you, well done on getting to the next step  

Purple - hi hun, fancy having BMS in the afternoon   Can't remember when that happened last  

Ally - let's all do a folly dance for me     I had to call the clinic after my cancelled t/x last time after 2 weeks, i was told to wait another week and sodds law it arrived within a couple of days   Have you any plans for you day off tomorrow  

Tracey - hope you cope ok tomorrow, it's horrible when a colleague leaves, the place never feels the same  

Steph/Laura - glad yesterday was a success, maybe we should hire a hall and all congregate somewhere for an xmas meetup  

Ali27 - i wrote this down and can't remember why - "surpised they still work"  

Hayleigh - hi hun   haven't heard from you in ages   I'm glad you're getting somewhere at last, but annoyed that your clinic have given you the speech that so many do when it comes to NHS t/x, they don't seem to want to play around and get the right approach, they just want to go with the bog standard   Go for it anyhow as it's funded and then if all fails you can make the move to a clinic who understands and will pull out all of the stops for you if there is to be a next time   DHEA definitely seems to be the way to go on this site and i will be looking into it if i need to after this cycle. Don't take it to heart hun, listen to these lovely ladies, all poor responders and look how many are already yummy mummies and how many are currently bursting at the seems  

Bugle - congratulations hun   can;t wait to see pics xxx

Sam - sorry about the scan hun, but this is so   for you  

Ophelia - hope you hear what you need tomorrow  

Mir - you ok today hun  

Much better nights sleep last night, still look like a tomato sat here though   No heat pad on today, i've had a permanent red mark from wearing one every day, so i'm having a cooler day today   Just been for a McDonalds, yummy  

My sister had an interview to become a full-time teachers assistant in our local nursery today, she is usually in the primary school on an hourly basis, she's only gone and got the job, so proud of her   17 people applied all qualified and she was the only one out of the 5 they interviewed that was put forward on experience alone! 

Have wishy feeling in my tummy today, trying not to look into it though as i had that last time and didn't get the outcome i expected


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Laura - so sorry about your bunny   

hey pix - i know this may be a surprise but i'm going to selfridges later to do some shopping   

anne - how are you and your midget feet?  

hi ally - i went to westfields yesterday - i was over in holland park having a mani and pedi that a friend had organised as a surprise birthday treat and she said lets go to westfields - shame i didnt know beforehand as would have seen if you were about - we had a late lunch up on the balcony - pho, the vietnamese place, it was really good actually, and my friend had a milkshake from the place where you choose any choccy bar to go in - i resisted, she also got 2 cupcakes from the cake place upstairs - again i resisted - am sure she was doing it deliberately though!! 

fishy - lots of     for you xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Laura - I am really sorry about your bunny. I lost one that way when I was a child - the fox got into his run and I was devastated. Losing a pet is very upsetting.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura    sorry about your bunny x x x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Laura- Just noticed you pic of your bunnies.    What kind are they,lionhead bunnies or something like that? They are gorgeous. So sorry once again hun.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Fish - Here is a dance for you hon

           ​
Natasha - shame about yesterday - next time though. Are you on holiday when we have our get together next week?? Yes I have heard good stuff about Pho - must try it!!

To all others xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Laura - oh hunny im so sorry to hear about ur poor bunny petal    Hope you are ok sweetheart   

Sam - so sorry hunny no other words i can say   

Ophelia its always best to know hun fingers crossed  ^hugme

Hello to beachy, anne anna miranda natasha littlejenny, pix, pruple ally tracey and everyone else.  

MIL is having biopsy today on lump in her throat and im so worried, not really religious but please say a few    for her, she is like a mother to me.  Hope she will be ok 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

I know I am totally over using the 'smilies' but I just love those guys - particularly the tiger - look how fast he is dancing!!!

Seriously if Ben could see me he would freak. when I started on FF he thought I was sad, then he got used to the idea when he realised how much of a great support you all are to me but he *insisted* that I didnt get hooked on all the little bears, bananas, pumkins etc.....

Its a slippery slope!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mrs O - Yes he was half lionhead and i think his mum was a dutch or something.  I keep looking out the garden hoping he may appear.   The other one looks so sad in his hutch, they were very close and followed eachother about and groomed eachother etc.  I can't even look after a rabbit, its ridiculous. 

Sorry I'm being a crap FFer today and there is so much going on too.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh they're beautiful laura - can't see any other PG ladies with triplets crawling around their gardens, stop beating yourself up, you were a very good mummy to them


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh Laura honey - you could never have predicted this happening honey - it is a freak accident. You are bound to beat yourself up though as we always do but honestly it is not your fault. We all know how much you love your pets and I am sure they know that too


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Fish- Thats brilliant about your sister  
Just want to wish you lots and lots of good luck for you scan hun    
Glad you feel a bit better today
x

Laura-   

Hi everyone else
xxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hayleigh - just wanted to say, I would avoid BCRM like the plague if you are a poor responder! I was there when I responded poorly (1 immature egg that didn't fertilise) and when i went back for my follow up they just said they didn't know what had happened, but we should just try the same again! No way! Also, I was told their max dose was 300iui (Gonal F) which is much much lower than other clinics. if I tried again (which I'm not going to) i would try the Jinmed in Turkey.

jo x

PS Hi everyone else - Sam, you have given me hope with my AMH of 0.7!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Fish good luck for scan tomorrow petal  

Hayleigh - Your clinic sounds like the birmingham womens hospital - b.l.o.o.d.y. useless.  They do one kind of ivf for suits all, and thats not the way to do it hun.  Like the other girls say try other clinics petal dont give up.  

Laura - hope ur ok petal, dont torture urself accidents happen hun   

Hi anne how u today?

Still waiting for dh to call

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Jo - long time no hear, hope you're keeping ok  

Anne - thanks hun, appointment is 8.25 so another early start for me in the morning, not that i cna see myself sleeping  

Sis just phoned, she is over the moon - her children are 10 and 12 now, so it's about time she starting thinking about herself  

Laura - make sure you give the remaining bunny lots of cuddles  

Kate - thanks hun  

Hayleigh - my clinic (oxford JR) has 375 gonal f as their highest, still not that high compared to alot of clinics


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Why is it i think one thing and type another, scan is 8.15


----------



## Anna1973 (Oct 29, 2008)

Laura - poor poor bunny!  And the survivor must be feeling terrible.  The fox got in to my friends chickens and killed them all except the cockerel -Bernard.  Poor Bernard just stood in his house staring at the wall for two days because of the shock.  terribly upsetting but don't make yourself feel worse by blaming yourself - sounds like your house is a lovely place for a bunny to live. Most people leave them locked in a hutch all day every day but yours had a happy time hiding from you in the garden.

Sam really sorry to hear your news but so impressed that you managed to get pregnant.  You must warn your chinese docter that there is going to be a stampede of women with dodgy ovaries making their way to her door!  I would love her details.

I went for my scan this morning and my one and only follicle is still there and measuring 17mm so EC is set for Saturday morning. I am trying to be realistic in that Jaya said that she would continue becuase she is a scientist and that if we converted to IUI we would never know anymore about that follicle - does it have an egg in it?  Is the egg good quality?  would it fertilise etc and that is really what convinced me to go ahead.  I know in my head that this isn't going to work BUT hope is a terrible thing, it sneaks into your head and tempts you to think things that you shouldn't.

Really must post this now because battery in lap top about to die - will be back though later

Love to all Anna xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Anna- Keep the hope hun, it can't hurt. I am so pleased you will make it to EC   

Fish- Have a ncie relaxed evening with DH and try and sleep hun. I seem to have the opposite prob at the moment- I can't seem to stop sleeping - it's doing my head in actually.
Will be thinking of you   

Hi Kate hun- Yeah, I'm ok today. What you upto chick?


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anna hunny if it is any help to you i was in exactly the same position at the end of september, and instead i went for iui which obviously didnt work for me.  I can tell you now i have thought time and time again over the last few months that i wish i had have carried on and gone to egg collection instead even if i did only have one egg cos thats all it takes.  If i had my time again i would carry on to egg collection and hope and wish for the best, which is what im doing for you hunny, hope you get the biggest fattest postive ever and show them all. We all have hope hun, its whats makes us human and caring     

Anne im ok hun, just waiting for dh to ring with news of mil, shes having biopsy done on growth in throat today.  Im a bag of nerves and quite teary lost both my mom and dad to cancer within two years of each other.  I know treatments have come on termendously since i lost them both but still so worried.

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Kate -


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- I am really sorry, missed that post about MIL. Bless her. So sorry to hear that un, I   that she is ok.
Sorry about your mom and dad too. It's the worst thing in the world.
I lost my mom when I was 14 to Thrombosis (which is one of my worries about taking the Pill) then my dad when I was 22. I was close to mom but not my dad sadly


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh anne im sorry hun     

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello girls !! Ok I'm back online, but only for a minute as I'm absolutely exhausted...and really need a big rest (didn't sleep much last night - to be expected!) thanks for updating for me Ally, I appreciate it   .  Thanks so so so much for all your support - I love the PR thread you girls really are the best!

No personals yet - I haven't read back over all the posts as I really need to lie down and calm down!  Promise more personals later. 


So day went like this

Scan lady: there is no sack and thin lining, so likely I already miscarried, and it's too early to tell if it's etopic, this is the last update i gave to you Ally.  I was of course disappointned, but I only knew I was pregnant for a number of hours so I handled it ok.

...then had to see nurse who did bloods 

then they asked me to wait to see the doctor - i had to wait hours and hours and had no food so this was honestly the worst part of my day!

doctor verdict: it is likely i have already miscarried, BUT, there is a small chance it's just too small to see on ultrasound yet. She was very strong that this is a "slim" chance., so I am trying not to get my hopes up.  

My blood results just came back now HCG of 298 - which they couldn't tell me if this was low or high.  Given I ovulated 20days ago, so if this was an ivf cycle this would have been ET say 17 or 18 days ago - does anyone know if this is low or high?  the doctor said that i have to come back at 8am saturday morning and have more bloods, to see if it's going up or down.  She would not commit to whether 298 is low or high, and said all that matters is if it's going up or down. So I guess it's time to just wait and see.

What a rollercoaster!  I was pregnant for less than 24hours, then thought I had defintely miscarried for most of today, only to get this phone call now to say that "maybe" I haven't, but likely I have.  gggrrrrrrr.  I am thinking that I likely have miscarried: I have no pregnancy signs, I bled "very" heavily, I am still spotting today, and my BBT has been going down for 3 days now which it would stay high or go up if I was pregnant.  Plus the scan lady did say that she honestly thought by my stage they should be able to see a sac now. 

I'm ok though, really I am.  I just exhausted.

Yesterday I wasn't even sure I COULD get pregnant, now it appears I can.  I did whine all weekend on this thread that I was upset my AF had been going on for so long, as I just wanted a sign that things were moving in the right direction rather than the wrong direction....... well I'll have to say this is a pretty big sign!   Smaller one would have been ok, but this one will do.    I'm a mixture of emotions, sad that this is almost definetely a miscarriage, estatic that I managed to get pregnant at all.

I hope your all well girls.. sorry but I really need to lie down!  I feel like I haven't slept for weeks.

LOL Sam xxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sam what a rollercoaster of a day u've had petal       Go and have a rest u derserve it.

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sam- God, what a horrible thing you've gone through 
But there is a slim hope and  I am    for you hun.
Get some rest, have something to eat and don't worry about personals hun.
You are my inspiration and your spirit and how you have coped is unbelievable.
What ever way we look at it hun, you did it, you got pregges.
Lots of love to you and DH
   

Anne
x


----------



## Anna1973 (Oct 29, 2008)

Right - found my power lead.

Kate, sorry about your MIL and about your mum and dad and you Anne - must be so hard.  Thanks for you thoughts girls - I'm not convinced that hope is a good idea - might just make the disappointment worse!

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Fish.  8:15 is an early start but at least you get it over with and don't have much time to worry about it.  I do my last injections tonight but I have been thinking about you this last week.

the meetup next week sounds great and I would love to join all of you going but I think that I will either be a miserable mess or a going round the twist mess.

Hayleigh - definitely don't settle for what your clinic has said.  If you have the money to go elsewhere then do.  I got the doom and gloom too from a horrible place and I think that protecting statistics has got alot to do with that rather than actual practical knowledge about poor responders.

Ophelia - keeping my fingers crossed for your blood results

Hi Ally - thanks for thinking of me.  

Hi to everyone else - I really must do some work today - The pharmacy forgot to give me one of my medications today so when I got back at about 12 I realised that I has to go all the way in again to pick up one syringe - very frustrating and means that my work day is a total write off.

A  xxx


----------



## Anna1973 (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry Sam, you posted while I was writing mine. What a day you have had - Anne's right you are an inspiration to us all.

this link has a table of HcG levels and dates that you could check: http://www.conceivingconcepts.com/learning/articles/hcg_ranges.html

Axx

/links


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Kate and Anne -  

Sam - well done you strong lady you, what a hell of a day and you've come out the other side so positive, go get some me time, don't worry about us, we're more worried about you  

Anna - try to stay   hun, it's very likely that your folly has an egg in it and it will be a good quality, i would do the same if i was you (i'll know tomorrow), i've made the clinic promise they will take me to EC this time instead of cancelling, you just have to have that hope


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I can't believe how easy it is talking to you girls about such personal things when I've never even met you 
I pretty much never talk about my mom as I find it so hard.
thanks for being so lovely  

Kate- Me and you could have a Birmingham meet up hun? that would be lovely
xx

Love to you all


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Thank you all....x   

Fish!! Hey hun, all the V best of luck for your follie scan   you have some lovely ones  

I take on board all you ladies have said, thats why I posted!! I am so B***dy annoyed!! how can professionals be allowed to do and say these things Rahhhhhh!!   the whole thing is screaming Stats!!!

Thanks


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Ohh Anne G ...


----------



## MrsSmith7 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi there... Sorry to jump into your thread... but I could do with some advice please!
I have just had our first cycle of IVF cancelled due to poor response - my FSH is 19 & AMH 0.1 so despite being on max dose 450 Menopur on the short flare protocol I only managed 3 small folliclesafter 12 days of stims    So - my question is if Monday was my last morning of sniffing when might I expect AF to arrive?? 
Thanks loads.... Smithy xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Smithy-   One of these ladies I'm sure you will be able to help x

Hayleigh- thanks hun. glad you are getting a 2nd opinion. if you don't mind me putting it so directly...These people should say...
B0!!ocks to the stats and concentrate on us as individuals 
Keep smiling


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Smithy, so sorry about your cancellation   i was told to expect AF within 2 weeks of stopping stimms. I hope that helps


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Anne G said:


> Hayleigh- thanks hun. glad you are getting a 2nd opinion. if you don't mind me putting it so directly...These people should say...
> B0!!ocks to the stats and concentrate on us as individuals
> Keep smiling


Anne G....That is a very polite way of putting it    I wouldnt dare say what Id eally like to say  ...x

Smithy....     so sorry to read your news


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Sam    sorry about what you have been through today.   for a miracle for you. Take care. The second HCG will give you more info. It could have been a late implanter
LB - so sorry bout the bunnies hun    you have a good cry. I know how upsetting it is when you lose a precious pet. They look lovely in their pic  
Ophelia - any news?
Fish - good luck for your scan tomorrow 
Hello Jo Macca!  
Mrs Smith - sorry about your cycle   Af could be 2 weeks but can also be a bit delayed. Have you got a plan B?  
Slyc - hope your MIL is OK. Will the results come soon?
Anne G - sorry you lost your mum   Have you ever had your blood clotting looked at - just a thought as some things can be hereditary. 
Nix  - any more news on progress with your one fat ovary?  
Hello Beachie  
Mirra - how is the bob hand?  
Where is Emma these days? Anyone would think she was busy with babies!   I haven't seen a pic yet either
Jennig - hello hun. How's the bump? ARe you at the awake all night stage yet?  
Love to everyone else   
NicksW


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Good news about mil, seems it is only a cyst  They are not too worried about it at the moment but she has to go back again in two weeks for another look.

Anne im up for a brum meet hunny, are there any other brummie girls out there? 

Hayleigh glad u are getting a 2nd opinion hun, im tempted to get a third one as well for me. 

Smithy so sorry about cycle being cancelled petal   Wish i could help you with you with an answer, sure someone will pop along soon  

Hi to everyone, bonkathon going well, didnt manage last nite was too knackered tho 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS 
*Bugle & DH *

on the birth of

Benjamin Oliver

wishing you lots of love, good health and happiness as a family always

xxx Steph and Paul xxx

            ​


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Laura* - I am so, so sorry about Kos Lettuce - can't believe it after only meeting them yesterday  they were so lovely - I am so sad for you and Tim  and for your other bunny too - when you went upstairs yesterday Paul and I were watching them groom each other - so sweet  Sending you huge, huge   

*Sam* - so sorry the scan didn't give you a straight answer    -  that things will still work out for you, stranger things have happened!   

*Kate* - so sorry to hear you lost your Mum & Dad  good to hear your MIL will be OK 

*Fishy* - good luck for scan tomorrow   

*Ally* - have a lovely day off tomorrow 

*Ophelia* - good luck for beta tomorrow sweetie - rooting for you and DH for a lovely beta number    

*Hayleigh* - agree with everything the others have said - at age 30 with high FSH you may not get many eggs, but the eggs that you do get should be good chromosomally - and it really does only take one  you are so young and should not be getting the DE speech yet  Go for your NHS try, and if it doesn't work, then try a clinic like the Lister which will treat you the way you should be treated 

*Anne* - so sorry to hear you lost your Mum and dad so young 

*Anna* - good luck for EC on Saturday   

*Nix* - good luck for stimming - hope those ovaries produce a lovely crop of eggs for you this time   

*Droogie *- good luck for testing tomorrow    - hope you so much that it will be a BFP for you   

I know I've missed loads of you - sorry! love to everybody and hope you all have a lovely weekend starting tomorrow!  I'm off up to Cambridge to see DH' Mum and step-dad - back Saturday evening 

Steph xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Anne G*
1st IVF - consultation appointment at the Lister 07/11/08*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*Bobbi3*
1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - due to start December 2008*CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*CPJ*
2nd IVF - Lister or Guys? - starting soon after BFN in September 2008*Hayleigh*3rd ICSI - hopefully October/November 2008 *Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *Latestarter*3rd ICSI - Jinemed - due to start mid-November 2008  *LittleJenny*1st cycle to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing - currently contemplating ttc naturally at end of summer*Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Pixie75*Planning 1st IVF - appointments at Lister and Jinemed*Rachel (Moderator)*Next fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in November - start drugs very soon! *Sam22*Cycle monitoring October '08, 1st IVF Feb '09*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Sonia7*4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - was due to start November '08 but delayed to January 2009 due to hypertension *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Anna1973*1st IVF - Lister - currently stimming - EC 29/11/08 *Fishface*2nd ICSI - started stimming 20/11/08 - EC ??/??/08 *Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*6th IVF & immunes - ARGC - November '08 - currently stimming - EC ??/11/08 *Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Droogie (Heather)*
2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE- ET 12/11/08 - testing 28/11/08*Echappebelle*
7th IVF - SP - testing ??/11/08*Kitykat*
4th IVF - ARGC - SP + immune tx - testing 30/11/08*SpecialK*1st ICSI - EC 17/11/08 - 4 mature eggs - ET 19/11/08 - testing ??/11/08 *Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * *Abdncarol* 1st IVF - Aberdeen - no heartbeat found 05/10/08 miscarried at 14 weeks  *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* 3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - no heartbeat found 14/05/08 miscarried 9w3d  *Inconceivable* 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  *Nikki2008* 4th ICSI - premature labour started 27/10/08 - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  *Snic* 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - miscarried at 6w  *Tracymohair*2nd IVF, with ICSI this time - September 2008 - tested positive 08/10/08 - scan 24/10/08 showed empty sac  *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*2nd IVF - Lister - SP - converted to IUI - tested negative 05/07/08  - try again Nov '08 after DHEA *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Ally1973*
2nd IVF - SP - Oct/Nov '08 - cancelled 08/11/08 due to early ovulation?  *Angel55*
2nd IVF - October '08 - tested negative 20/11/08  *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Bankie*
3rd IVF at Lister - tested negative 30/10/08  *Be Lucky (Bernie)*3rd ICSI - Lister - tested negative 25/07/08  *Bunjy*3rd IVF - Chelsfield Park - tested negative ??/10/08  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - tested negative September '08  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Jal*2nd ICSI - Lister - SP - 2 embies transferred day 2 - tested negative 17/10/08  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kazzie40*2nd IVF - Turkey - LP - PGD for translocated gene - October '08 - cancelled as 2 follies raced off in front  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - *Ladyverte*1st IVF/ICSI/PESA - 2 embies transferred - tested positive but chemical pregnancy  *Lainey-Lou*4th IVF - SP - October 2008 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lincs Jax*7th IVF - only 1 egg fert, didn't make it to transfer  *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  *Littleareca*1st ICSI - September/October 2008 - tested negative  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08  *Moth*1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  *Natasha6*3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  *Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Purple72*2nd IVF - LP - EC 30/10/08 - 1 egg collected, failed fertilisation  - follow up 17/11/08 *Saffa77*1st cycle - IVF - LP - September '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *SarahSwin*1st cycle - IVF - July '08 - cancelled day 10 due to no response  *Sheldon*2nd ICSI - LP - Norway - October 2008 - tested negative 05/11/08  *Shelly38*2nd IVF - Reprofit - October 2008 - cancelled due to no response  - booked for DE treatment August 2009*Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*Siheilwli*4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *Swinny*4th ICSI - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - tested negative 16/08/08 - follow-up 22/09/08  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Good Luck   *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Ali May*
 on 2nd IVF - tested positive 10/10/08 - first scan 30/10/08 *Beans33*
 on 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - first scan 09/09/08 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/09*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Jameson777*  on 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - first scan 05/11/08 *Jeza*  on 1st IVF - 2 eggs - 1 embie transferred - tested positive 18/10/08 - first scan ??/??/09 *Jojotall*  on 2nd IVF - Lister - LP - 2 embies transferred - - tested positive 22/10/08 - due ??/??/09*Juicy*  on 3rd IVF - Lister - tested positive 25/08/08 - due 04/05/09 *Laurab*  on 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed - 1st scan 06/06/08 showed triplets! due 26/01/09*Matchbox*  on 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH - due 14/02/09*Odette*  on 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Barcelona IVI - 2 transferred/8 frosties - tested positive 06/08/08 - due ??/??/09*Ophelia*  on 9th ICSI - Sweden - HCG beta results 28/11/08 - first scan ??/12/08*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 - due 27/12/08*Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Stephjoy*  on 1st DE ICSI (after 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with own eggs) - Reprofit - 2 transferred/1 frostie - tested positive 30/09/08 - due 08/06/09*Sunshine1977*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2008 - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - due ??/??/09/td]*PR Ladies with babies*   *Bugle*  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI*Emmachoc*  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  Emily and  Oliver born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *Miranda7* Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W* Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Firstly
Sam - so sorry sweetheart about your experience.   

I'm much better now after the antibotics, however no rest for the wicked (if I don't sort out costumes, make up , photographer, props for the kids, no one else will, so onward I go - just another 2 weeks and then I can put my feet. Yippee!

Went for my 20 weeks scan - it's a boy .  All healthy and well and very active I've been told.  I'm happy for my husband more than anything, he will be able to play football with him, do boyish things etc.

I think I can relax now for the first time, thank God .

Jenny - CONGRATS! on the birth of your twins   
Bugle - CONGRATS! on the birth of your baby boy  

Odettex


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Goodnesss! Where did the time go Odette? 20 weeks!

Morning girlies!

xx


----------



## MrsSmith7 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for the guidance guys... fingers crossed AF materialises over the next 2 weeks sometime!
Plan B is to move to donor eggs. Scary but something we have talked about for ages & really our only option now. I've done some lurking on your thread what with my prognosis n all   & just wanted to say it seems like there is a bunch of pretty special people on here - really supportive & entertaining too! Cheers, Smithy xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Mrs Smith!

Just looked back at your posts: Are you on the long protocol with downregging then?

How come?

I'd say, with high FSH and low AMH you should be on the short one! But some clinics only seem to try long - where are you being treated?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just a real quickie as should be in work now !!

Laura.. sorry abour your fur baby honey thats horrible xx but it was NOT your fault thats nature i am afraid xx

bugle... contrats on a lovely little boy hope  you and your dh are ok too xx   

more later girls ... i think of you all xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Before I forget... HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOR TOMORROW TRACEY MOHAIR!!!!!

Hoping this year brings you all you desire.

xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsSmith7 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey Miranda - I was on the Short Flare Protocol... so straight to sniffing & max dose Menopur from the start of my cycle. So it was the 'big guns approach' & yet sadly still not successful  
I am down in Sussex & have been treated by the Agora - they have a link with the Lister so are quite good with poor responders (in theory!)... 
Good luck everyone & keep smiling! Smithy xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Heh - my local clinic has vague links with the Lister too, but they're still sh!te!

There's plenty more you can try - starting off on Clomid or Letrozole on day 2, stims day three and only adding the dampner (sniffing buserelin or jabbing cetrotide) later, when you've recruited the follies.

My protocol didn't involve any damping till about day 9 of stims, giving me the best chance to grow some eggs.

I still only managed four eggs, but hey, one of them worked!


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

I can't believe it!

I'll be back later for a full catch up once I've come down off the ceiling  

Heather

PS Just over 3 months after the consultation of doom saying how slim our chances were so I hope it gives hope


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Fantastic news Heather!!!  
Did you have bloods done?

I'm just back from GP having my second blood test done by the nurse which I will find out results on Monday. My GP poked his head through the door and told me my HCG for 14 dpo is 87 !! Wohoo! I'm very happy with that. 

Now I just need to pray for a good rise on Monday.    

Love to all. Will catch up later after I've phoned work with the great news.

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

OMG OMG - Heather Congratulations on your BFP!!!!!         Well done sweetheart - enjoy your first pregnant day!!! 

Fish - lots of good luck for your scan today honey - hoping you have a lovely surprise!!    

Anna - good luck with EC tomorrow - please repeat the mantra - "it only takes one"!!!!    

Tracey - A huge HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you lovely for tomorrow!!! I hope you have a lovely day and that you are spoilt rotten - look forward to having a drink to celebrate next week 

Ophelia - Well done on your HCG - so so glad your mind has been put to rest honey!!!

Jo Mac - Seem to remember seeing a post from you love - will respond when I have more time - I am rushing at the min - lovely to see you though 

I am not going to be on my over next couple of days as I have a weekend planned with my sisters, love and luck to all that need it!!!!

A xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Ophelia- glad that it's helped put your mind to rest x


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Heather - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!     

I am so pleased for you, enjoy!! That's just such fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning girls,

Heather -   Fantastic news!!  You must be over the moon.

Mrs O - Lovely Beta... lets hope for a lovely rise for monday! 

Ally  - Have a lovely weekend

Sam - How you doing today?

Steph - Thanks hon, yes they were best buddies and were always together even when running around etc.  always grooming eachother.  The guilt is whats killing me, spent £200 on new cage yest but think I'll have to think about getting another bun otherwise Chaz will be so lonely.  He is still really gittery but I guess he prob saw/ heard it all and is now lonely too.   

Morning beach - whats planned for the weekend?

I'll fill you in on scan now, babies all fine although boy not grown that much but cons said he is fine.  My blood pressure was high (160/99) but did go down, I also have some swelling of hands, feet which can all be a sign of Pre-eclampsia.  No protein in urine though so have been told to get back on serious bed rest and back if I get any other symptoms.

XX


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Wooooohooooooo To Heather & Ophelia.  I am so very happy for both of you
Have a lovely weekend ladies with your little bumps         

Kate- Thank god for your MIL. Bet that's such a huge relief hun.
I think it's just me and you in Brum and NickiW is in Kiddermisnter I think?
It will be the smallest (literally   ) meet ever!!!!
Any thoughts on where etc? 

Fish- I am thinking about you hun for you scan. 

Sam- Morning sweetie, a big    for you. Did you manage to get some rest/sleep hun?  

Hi Ally- Have a lovely lovely weekend with your sisters sweetie   

Anna- For you for tomorrow hun   

Pixie- You ok hunni?   

Laura- I won't ask how you're feeling cos I know you are gutted hun so here is a    


HI Purple- How's work hun? Anything planned for the weekend?  

Odette- Hi! Congrats on your little  .  x

Steph- Hi hunni, have a lovely weekend in Cambridge  

Natasha- Hi hunni  

Tracey- I am sure I will remember to say Happy Birthday tomorrow but if I don't hun, have a wonderful day. Celebrate lots and treat yourself     

   Bobbi, Angel, Popsi, Bugle, Beachy, Popsi, Laniey, Hayleigh, Nicki, Miranda, Nix, LJ, Ali

Anne
xxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Heather           
Well done you!
Ophelia - great beta    chill over the weekend now  
Morning to everyone else. Friend is coming for lunch today
Nicks


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Girls

Sorry I have been absent for a while - actually been trying to get on with some work!!!

Try to catch up on some personal altho I think I have completely missed about 4 'parts' - glad to be returning on a day with good news tho!!!

Heather - absolutely fantastic news - CONGRATS!!!!!!

And to you Ophelia - over the moon for you both!!!

Kate - good news about your MIL, those   obv worked!

LJ - just spotted your update pic!!!!! Waey - welcome to the doting auntie's club!!

Odette CONGRATS hun!! Njoy the nxt 20 weeks!!

Bugle - congrats on the birth of Benjamin, lovely name!!

Laura - so sorry to hear about your little bunny but happy you found the other one. And I noticed you're nearly at 32 weeks - wow!!!!

Mrs Smith - I was told 4 weeks for AF after canx tx and he was right - pretty much 4 weeks on the dot.

Hello and love to all 

J x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Jal! How are you? ARe you planning another IVF?  
Odette - oh I always forget you hun! Fab news on the 20 week milestone and great that its a boy!    
Kate - yes glad MIL lump was only a cyst - what a relief
LB - glad trips are fine! Hope you will go another 2 weeks   its not gonna be long now is it? At this rate you'll all be coming out of hospital at the same time! Have you got your car seats/car sorted? 
Steph - hope the sickness is easing now. How fab you met up with Laura!   Great list too - lots of Emily/emma/Olivers cropping up now!
Love to all
NW


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

I've just calmed down enough to read back a bit so I'm doing a happy dance     for Ophelia, I'm glad your mind has been put to rest with those good levels.

Just checked on laura too as I was thinking of you, so glad they're hanging in there and your drs are happy

Good luck and   to everyone else, I've got a lot of catching up to do this weekend, I feel a bit guilty for neglecting you all but staying away kept me sane (and not because you're all mad!) and distracted. It seems like everyone has moved on so much, but    to everyone having treatments and scans at the moment

H xx

PS Just got a date for our first scan - 17th Dec


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicks - Trying to get sorted, Cots, car seats and nursing chair all here just delivered this week, nothing unboxed yet.  I have premmie clothes but going to order few slightly bigger bits as one of the girls is 4lb 4 at mo and my clothes  are only up to 5lb!  Think Tim going car shopping at weekend.  So after the weekend may feel a  bit more sorted.

Heather - oh first scan! Woo Hoo.


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Morning all- wow lots of good news today!

Heather   on your  

Ophelia great news on the HCG- hope you can now relax a bit for the weekend-   for Monday

Odette- glad all well with your scan and great   We did not want to find out at 20 weeks but are now very curious about what we are having!!

Sam- how are you today- hope you got some rest

Laura- so sorry about your bunny  - glad all well with scan though and that you are getting things sorted- am finding it hard getting things sorted for one so can't imagine what its like for trips!!

Steph- hope you have a lovelt time in Cambridge

Tracey  for tomorrow hope you get spoilt rotten

Hi Nicki W- Emily is so cute bet she is keeping you busy- I am not at sleepless nights stage yet thankfully- but amazed by how tired I get when I go out shopping etc- like after 10mins!!- think I will be getting the rest via the internet!!

 to all those I have missed

Jenxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Only a quick one from me till later.

Congrats to ophelia and droogie on beautiful bfps   

Laura glad bubbas are ok hun, wow what a lot of planning you have to do.  It will be so great having all those little ones  

Mrs smith - sorry about ur cancelled cycle hun, may be worth trying the lister?  

Hi anne - brum would be good for me but think i would bus it in as tend to get lost easily  

Hi to jennig, pixie, tracey, bobbi, sam. anna, stephjoy, nicki and everyone else.

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Haven't had chance to read through yet, i'll do that at lunch  

Well done Heather, couldn;t help but notice the congratulations  

Been for my folly scan, i was ****ting myself   Better news than last time,  I have 11 follies, Left - 12, 11, 10, 10, 6 and Right - 11, 10, 8, 7, 6, 5. Lining is 9.6  

I'm so relieved, but still worried as they are small i have to continue stimms until monday and another scan, they are hoping that 6 will end up the right size, i have next week off, but now   that EC and ET will still be next week  

I'm now drowning myself in water and have a heat pad back on - any other suggestions to beef up my littlies  

Back later


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Fish - Wow!  Thats fantastic news hon!! The more you have the slower they grow I think as all them meds are shared between all them follies!!

Jen - Its not the 'stuff' I'm panicing about its the feeding.  I have no breast pump or bottles or formula or anything!!  I've no idea what I'll be able to do so need to plan for everything but its all so confusing!  Are you planning to breast feed?

Hi Kate

XX


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Fish - 11 follies - excellent result!!!! Come on, show us how it's done!!!

Hi Nicki - yep, planning to go again in Jan although may have to wait til Feb as I may have to go to Vancouver with work early Feb which wd be during 2ww, might not be a bad thing as I only started DHEA 2 weeks ago and bought DP Q10 yesterday which was recommended so may be worth waiting to give them a better chance to work. Had 2 sessions of acupuncture so far as well so trying a bit more this time round, still need to cut down on the vino a bit tho!!! That's prob gonna be my 2nd Jan resolution!!


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi laura- yes I can imagine have not bought anything like that either yet- hoping to breast feed if I can - but very aware from friends that its not that easy!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow fish - well done hunny bun, thats a lot of follies petal   Erm hot water bottle, thats all i can think of, but nothin made mine grown last time.  I have a good feeling about this for you hun.    

Laura what a lot to plan, no wonder ur head is in a spin  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Fish- Great numbers of follies you've got there!!  Poor responder- don't think so. 
I'm sure you will get a good crop from those.  
Lining is fab too. Mine was 9mm the day before trigger.

Odette- Fab news on reaching 20 weeks. 

jennig- great to hear all is going well with the pregnancy. 

Kate- Glad your MIL is fine. 

Laura-    

Heather- Did you do a HPT or blood test today? Really chuffed for you girl! 

Nicks, Anne, Ally,Miranda,Sam, Nix, Bugle, Natasha, Tracey, Beach and anyone else I may have missed- Big thanks for the well wishes. And yes, will enjoy the fact I'm pregnant and not worry this weekend. I'm sure this one is a sticky one.     

Love/Ophelia


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks girls, my head's all over the place today, doesn't help getting up at 5.15 to get to the appointment in the first place   I just hope they keep growing, last time they didn't grow much more over the weekend, DH is off work with me next week for EC and ET and i don't want to run out of time, we've already postponed one hol from last t/x, can't mess work around again  

The nurse asked if i'd had any twinges, which as i've been saying i haven't, since the scan my ovaries are having a great disco  

Please don't kick me off the poor responders, i'm still a slow responder and i haven't managed to get all the way to transfer yet


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Heather - many, many congratulations on your amazing BPF.  You must be over the moon.  Well done!

Fishy - that is brillaint news - however, "slow" responder isn't good enough so please proceed quietly to the exit of this thread since you are clearly not a poor responder!!  Seriously, that is great; sounds like you are just like Heather and simply need a bit more of a boost than they gave you at first.  Also like Beans - cancelled for poor response and then 8 fabulous eggies and a BFP once they got the dose right!  Hopefully, you'll get the same end result!  Plus you never know with your smaller ones - they could catch up.  I am so thrilled for you - it ust be such a relief after last time.

Sam - really hope you are going ok; I know your chance is only "slim" now but it is there and it does prove that you can get pregnant naturally.  I should imagine you'll be sticking with the TCM doc for a bit now.  How on earth did she know - I mean, can you imagine going to a Western doc, explaining you have just had a 9/10 day period and being told to do an HPT?

Ally - hope you are ok; glad Ben is more understanding of why FF helps you just at the moment.

Nix - hope it is still going well Ms Follies!  

Anna - pleased you are making it to EC

Bobbi - there really is hope for you - plenty of success stories here, not just Heather's!!

Laura - maybe another bunny would be a good idea; they do need company.

Tracey - Happy Birthday you!!

Anne G - hope you are doing ok.

Miranda - glad you are starting to feel better; all sounds very nasty!

NicksW - hi there!

Hayleigh - glad you are feeling angry now!  Much healthier.  also, please note how well Fishy is going and her FSH was only slightly lower than yours plus she is a few years older.

Smithy - sorry about your cycle.  Hope you have a plan B.

Jo M - nice to see you!

Kate - you must be relieved about MIL.

Ophelia - that is great news on the bloods - has to give you a boost.  I know you are going to be really paranoid given your journey but try and relax until Monday!

Odette - a boy! How wonderful!

Steph - hope the pregnancy is still going well.

Purple - hi there!

Pixie - how are you doing? 

Jennig - glad the pregnancy is still going well!

Jal - nice to see you again; it is probably good that you get the chance to give the DHEA more time.  With DH's SA being a bit poor, you want to do all you can to make your eggies good!! 

love to everyone I have missed

Kate is still recovering but doing ok and Emily and Oliver are still in hospital but doing better and better.  Kate is expressing milk and taking it to the hospital for tha babies, although she does get to feed them there too.


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello girls 

OK, I know I’ve been distant, but I am trying not to think about pregnancy at all until I get my blood tests on Saturday afternoon.  I am just watching TV (engrossing dramas only!) and only doing things that fully occupy my mind – so I can’t think!!!!!!!! Why oh why do they have to keep advertising hpt on TV!   Plus I didn’t want to do another big me post without catching up with all of you    

I am starting to get my hopes up, which is not really a good thing - as I have more reason to believe this pregnancy has finished than that it hasn’t.  No symptoms, I did another clearblue hpt which still says 1-2weeks, when I would be more than 3+weeks since OV, thin lining, but most of all I bled for more than 10days and scan showed no sac.  

I do keep reminding myself that I’d only been doing the herbs for 2 months – and after ttc for a long time, I got a BFP after only 2 months of herbs!!! Of course, we know this maybe the last pregnancy I ever have, but that could apply to anyone, so maybe not. Maybe things really are moving in the right direction. I WAS completely taking this as a really really good sign - but of course the negativity starts to creep after a while….I should be saving up for the Botox to counter the effects of all this negativity   Overall I am thinking this IS positive.

I’m ok girls, I’m just not letting myself think about this until I get the results Saturday – well trying my best not too.  And focusing on the big picture – I GOT PREGNANT, it can be done. I feel like we google endlessly for stories of women with super low AMH getting pregnant, but doesn’t it feel great that it happened here on the PR thread?  I know it happened to me so it likely seems more real to me, but what I’m trying to say it’s if it happened to one of us "few" on here, then it’s not this “freak occurrence" we have to google for! Likely, it really does happen a lot more often than we think, but the vast vast majority of them just can't be found on google! Or these women are walking around with low amh, shooting out babies, not even knowing they had a fertility problem!

Ok, so personals  - I’ve had a lot of catching up to do!

Huuggge congratulations to Heather & Ophelia.  I am so very happy for both of you.  I think we all felt with your fab embies this would be your month!!  I knew it in me bones        

Odette – congrats to you too!! A little boy!      

Fish- woooooowww! Your scan was fantastic!!! Oh this is such great news! Your going to have a BFP for Christmas!    

Tracey – happy happy birthday for tomorrow!   


Ally- Have a wonderful relaxing time with your sisters.    

Laura- I am so sorry to hear about your rabbit.  Loosing a pet is so so hard.      You are doing so so well, another week is ticking on by, your trips are all going to be just fine now. Really, it’s all going to be ok.     

Breast pump can be ordered online.  One of those supernanny types told me to buy the 'medela swing breast pump', it was the best advice I got! Honestly, this is the business as far as pumps go. 

It is either battery OR mains operated, so you can move around and not be tied to the mains.  Order extra bottles that fit this pump (you need the medela ones that go with it), saves you so much time in steralising as you need the bottle when you need it, not 2 hours later once someone has washed and steralised it! If you have extras you can just pop them straight in the fridge full of milk, saves transferring the milk and all that extra washing up.  If you really want to be hands free, there is a bra you can buy with holes in it that the pumps fit into – you look like a cow. I had problems with BF, so had 2 of the swing pumps, and the bra, and had 2 boobs going at all times! Look, this may sound crazy (sorry girls I know this is TMI), but pumping takes forever and is horrid as you are sitting down all day, can’t use your hands as they are holding a pump, and can’t move as you need to sit by the outlet – this is valuable sleeping time.  Being able to move and do 2 boobies at once saves you so much time , and you have a hand free for the remote     You need TV to express, it's mind boggling boring. 

Anne – thanks for all your messages hon.  "Put down the chocolate. Annnnne, move away from the chocolate. "  

LittleJen – I know –sooo weird!. That’s the second time my doctor has done something freaky like that. Could you imagine having this conversation with a western doctor “So, period arrived on time, I have an amh of 0.1, I’ve been bleeding heavily for 10days”. “Hmmm dear, show me your tongue. I think you should do a pregnancy test”. &£&^£^£*£$*(£*!  I did answer, what’s the point… she really had to argue with me to do one!


Steph – glad you and Laura had a great day. Hope your feeling ok and the sickness has now gone.   

Jo M – I saw you sneak on here.  A big hello to you hon! Yes there IS still hope!!! I do think my hope has a lot to do with my Chinese doc who first sorted out my AF, got me ovulating at a normal time in the cycle (day 14 or 15), got back my CM, got me a good lining….. and made the conditions right. Who knows how this one will go for me, likely it was already over by the time I found out, but I would have been 3 weeks after OV, so I was 5 weeks pregnant.  IT CAN BE DONE! 

Purple- How’s it going  ?

Natasha - how's the holiday plans coming along?

Hi Jal, Heather,Kate, Jennig,  and anyone I’ve missed  !

Right, it's back to occupying my mind for me.  I know me, I'm a terribly worrier and easily get myself worked up into a frenzy. There is no way I will know anything more until Saturday afternoon, so best just not to think!  I'll let you know as soon as I know more

Stay warm!  Especially you fish!

LOL Sam xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Sam- Lovely to hear from you hun. I love all those sh!t dramas on TV too!
Distracting yourself seems like a good plan and you've got Corrie & Eastenders later too  
A   for you and a   for tomorrow afternoon.
Till then, you keep warm & cosy. 1 degree this morning 
ps, I have moved from chocs to Big Soup now!!  
Much love


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Sam - hi hun, glad you're keeping distracted, my downfall is xmas shopping, i've spent far too much on pressies this year, but online shopping is sort of keeping me sane   Thinking of you for tomorrow  

Anne - just eaten half a chicken from the carcus and small pot of ben and jerry's cookie dough, thought it was vanilla crunch, bummer


----------



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm after some advice girls - I had my 1st IVF in August on a LP and didn't respond at all.  I'm now on a SP IVF on 300iu Menopur a day.  I went for my DC7 scan and there were 4 follies.  Today, I have a Oestradol count of 230 and one follicle on my right ovary.  I'm booked in for EC on Wednesday - I'm scared, so scared that the egg won't make it through EC and / or it won't survive or fertilise.

I don't know what to do or think and I can't stop crying!!  I'm going to my AMH done depending on the outcome of this cycle - but it doesn't look good does it?

I know I'm jumping the gun but I'm wondering whether we'll ever get more than one egg or whether this could be our last chance.  I live in the Midlands - any recommendations on clinics?  I'm even thinking about going to Cyprus for Egg Donation as I'm not sure I can put myself through another IVF which might just end up the same way!

Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Sarah,

Sorry you're feeling low  
I'm just on my first cycle so follie counts etc are all a bit alient to me- sorry.
Check my sig for my info ect- I was written off by 2 clinics in Birmingham which is why I am now at Lister in London. They look at each patient as a individual rather than one for all. What's your FSH hun?
Donor Eggs? Speak to some of these other ladies before thinking along those lines Sarah.
Anne
xx

fishy- Yum


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Im feeling very friday afternoonish today 

Sarahswin hi hun agree with anne speak to the lister fridat before going dow the donor egg route.   

Sam hi hunny hope you are ok petal,   

Anne - still waiting for amh result, spoke to priory this morning they said they will def have it back for tuedays appointement.  We are seeing mr sawyers, is that who you saw hun?  Take it they will just fob me off with the same line as you then?  Age blah blah blah fsh blah blah blah amh blah blah blah    Never mind we will not give up, may be a trip down to the lister before xmas, will have to take a day off unpaid for that tho ive used all me holiday this year.

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello ladies so much to catch up on!!

Firstly Sam   so sorry you couldn't have had more reassurance from scan!!! thinking of you and so pleased that you are now a fertile lady it seems 

Fish!! WayHEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! So pround of your follie count hunny!!! long may the flutterings continue!!! See OFU can at least get it right once!!!! Here's hoping you get a lovely crop of eggs and even some frosties!!!

Laura, so sorry to hear about your bunny!!!   the babes weights sound fab!! the triplets Dh Has only one is in NICU the other 2 are in SCBU and all breathing on their own!!

Not sure who was asking but 36 weeks is considered Term

Tracy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  HAPPY BIRTHDAY    

Lj have you seen the little one's yet? how are you? congrats on being so balanced  

Nix those follies sound fab! you and fish are showing the way

Jal! nice to see you back!!

Ally my Dh is just the same!!!! think he feels like he's missing out when I'm on FF! Oh about next week? do you fancy another one? I may be able to meet you guys at least till 8pm then will have to shoot off! is it still 4th at 6pm? If so I'm up for it as long as you ladies can put up with me in work outfit!!! Mind you, it's the only think in my size now  

Anne hun how are you doing chickie?

Mir? feeling better? how's the Robstar!!!

Steph Dancing babes mummy... How are you?

Jenning congrats on the Prgnacy progressing so well, your LO will be here before you know it!

Odette, ahhh a little boy! how sweet!

Hey Kate, good luck with your app next week

Sarah, I'm in the same position hunny and now getting refereed to Lister hopefully for the experts to take a look!!! 

Hello to everyone else!!! thinking of you all,

~Me I had dentist this morning and only getting feeling back in face now!! Also went to GP and he's happy to do bloods but says he unfortunately cannot fund drugs, apparently his surgery did until very recently when the PCT clamped down hard on them.... apparently they were one of the last ones to hold out, but no more!! BuGGer hey!!

Nevermind, not up to much this weekend, just a bit of decorating and If we finish that Sunday I may give in to DH and go and get our Xmas tree!!!

Love to all

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Purple- I'm fine hunni. Still eating as usual    
have a lovely weekend  

Kate- Yep, Mr S was the one. You never know hun, he may be more positive with you.x
PS, I think he uses  "Just For men" hair dye. Looked almost burgundy    

x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

SarahSwin - do yourself a favour and get to the Lister.  I think after 2 tries with a similar result you need to call in the experts.   It's like going to your GP with an ear infection - go once and you get given antibiotics; if it doesn't clear up you go back and you maybe get a higher dose of the same; but if it still doesn't clear up you do start to want to see an ear expert!  I think it's like that with clinics and PRs.  The upped antibiotics may work for some people with an initial poor response (like Fishy here!!) but if you don't get that result then you really want to see a specialist and, in this country, that means the Lister!     

Purple - good to see you; thanks for the congrats on my "balance"; saw Daniel again yesterday and told him about my oddity "blob" of EWCM which appears the day after AF leaves and then goes away again before ordinary EWCM arrives at ov time.  He said that women have something like 25 different types of mucus and that this was probably not EWCM at all (even though it seems just like it) but some kind of "cleansing" mucus after AF.  I didn't dare ask but who the heck studies things like the number of different mucus secretions women have? 

Anne & Kate - hi there!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Just popping in quickly - again 

Sarah - You maybe ok, hang in there. This is a link below about a lady with one follicle, who now has a baby!
This cycle may go just fine for you, there are plenty of stories of one egg babies! Remember the most they could put back into you is 2 anyway. Even if this cycle doesn't go well, you still have other options with your own eggs. It sounds like you maybe a poor responder, so you need to make sure you are at a clinic that has experience with how to deal with PRs - just making sure you have the right clinic could make all the difference for you. If not, then you have many many other options to consider down the line. Don't worry too much about your AMH results yet.

The one follicle baby with Jaya at the Lister 
http://www.ivfworld.com/topic.php?id=81323

Oh high LJ - you just posted. Perfect description! Glad to hear Kate and the twins are doing well! There is a book I love, which has a 2 page description of the differnt types of CM - I think it only lists about 4 though, and when to expect them etc. It's a small part of the whole book. Let me know if you want me to send you the name.

Fish - you eating for all your fab follies then? xxx

Anne - hope the soup was good. 

Purple - I knew you'd have the right news for Laura, been waiting to hear your verdict. Bugger the NHS for not funding your drugs - sometimes I honestly wonder what is the point of the NHS.

Hi Kate - remember, amh is just a number  xx

/links


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

25 different types!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bl00dy hell!!! And as we're all so different i hope I never get to know the 25 types, I'd then be feeling insecure if i only had the 4 that sam's book speaks of!!   

In fact it was only when I begun TTC that I even figured out what it was! I must admit that I get lots of it after multiple O's. and it looks just the same as Ovulation stuff! anyway I'm sure that's TMI even for my FF's   

Laura's LO's are doing so well! but thats cos their mummy's taking such good care of them, every day they saty in is a bonus, but at the size they are now, they'might not need too much help if they came out! but I'm thinking Our Trip mummy is gonna get to at least 33+5 weeks! that way they will all just need a little bit of Special care which will allow their mummy to recover a bit from the Delivery. Before she get's to take her precious bundles home!!

Hugs to all

Sxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne -      i will not be able to look him in the eyes for fear of tittering now!  Just been sneakily looking on the lister site at work, so far what i've seen looks good, did you go to an open evening or did you jest get referred petal?

Hi purple, sam and little jenny hope ur all ok   

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- I was p!ssing myself inside actually    
I self referred hun,  just called em up and told em I was desperate for a quick appointment and they booked me in there and then.
let me know if you want phone numbers for the lovely secretaries. You generally have to leave  a voice mail but they do call back quite quickly.
£180.00 i think for consultation and my doc is really lovely


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh god, I have now eaten a whole Advent calanders worth of chocolate      
No pick and mix for me at the cinema tonight


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Maybe just the Ben and Jerry's - i can recommend


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- or if you want to speak words let me know and we can PM phone numbers
x


----------



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks Girls!!  I'm just numb right now.  I just can't understand how I respond with one folly regardless of whether I'm on Clomid or Menopur.  Does anyone know what the maximum Menopur dose is?  I'm on 300.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sarah- Don't think you should have any morethan 450 a day
x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh my goodness!  What a lot is going on.

Sam - so sorry you have had a rollercoaster of a ride over the last couple of days.  When I had my partial molar pg last year I was hospitalised because they thought it was ectopic initially, it was hell.   First I was pg, then I wasn't, then I was, then it was ectopic, then it wasn't.  It is enough to drive you crazy.  You sound very strong though and, as you say, it gives us all hope of a natural miracle.  Good luck tomorrow.  

Bugle    congratulations on the birth of your lovely little boy.  I hope you are feeling ok.

Ophelia/Heather -   on your BFPs.  May these be the first two of many.

Laura - I am so sorry about your lovely little bunny.  I had a bunny eaten by a fox in my garden and it is so upsetting, but you must not blame yourself.  As someone else said, it is nature and you have ensured that your bunnies have the best life while they are here.    Great news on the scan.

Tracey -         for tomorrow.  Have a great day.

Purple - it would be lovely if you could come next week.  As I said before, the more the merrier.  It will be so lovely to put faces to names and will make posting in the future all the more personal.  I hope you can come  

Fish - great news on the follies.  You are now a PR imposter and should leave immediately    Only kidding    Sending you loads of     for your growing follies and praying they all reach the right size for EC.

Anne - I have been on WW since the end of August and have lost 11lbs.  Today I have PMT and have eaten a cheese burger, a scone and a whole packet of Thorntons chocolates    Will probably have put on half a stone by the time by AF arrives.

Ally - have a nice day with your sisters.

Odette - congratulations on the scan and the beautiful boy you are expecting.

Kate - great news on your MIL, you must be very relieved.

Anna - good luck for EC tomorrow.   

LJ - ewwww!  All this talk of CM and breast pumps is putting me right off my food (see note to Anne above).

Hi to everyone else - Natasha, Mira, Steph, Swinny, Jennig, Nix, Nicky and everyone else.

I am feeling a bit poorly today.  Feel a bit coldy.  Perhaps that is why I have eaten my own body weight in food today.  They say you should feed a cold don't they.  I am just following medical advice.  

Lainey x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

SarahSwin - I don't know the max dose of Menopur but I was on 300iu of merional and 300iu of fostimon.  Don't know if you could try 600iu.  One thing I would say though is that I didn't respond any better with the higher dose.  I think sometimes less is more if you know what I mean.  That is why you need to go to somewhere like the Lister where they will tailor it to your needs.

Sorry you are feeling so sad.  It is pants being a poor responder isn't it


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Lainey- Hi hun, Hope you feel better soon. So far, I have managed to escape all the colds and flus this year. 
Keep eating hun, it's good for ya


----------



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

Lainey & Anne - thanks - Lainey ... its good to hear that big doses don't always equal good follies!  

I think I need to get my head round it all first - it's blooming rubbish being a PR isn't it.  

thanks again!!

Sarah xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Even the term Poor responder takes a lot to adjust too!

But hey although the label is CrAp, the people are Fab!!!!

Sx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

SarahSwin - 300 is nothing like the highest dose and some people do perform better on a higher dose of stims.  Like Fishy here - cancelled on a normal dose and now doing great on a high dose.  sometone else here, Beans, got her BFP after being cancelled at 225 only to produce 8 eggies on 450! It is worth exploring and if your clinic isn't flexible, that may be another reason to switch clinics.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Sarah - as the others say having the highest dose doesn't always mean more follies, i was given 375 this time after 225 on my cancelled t/x (1 folly). I have responded (slowly) to this amount (11 follies) and it was obviously the best plan of action, although i wanted a much higher dose thinking i still didn't have any chance at the time. Make sure you go to a clinic that will make you feel happy with the t/x you are getting, good luck hun  

LJ - you beat me to it, hi hun  

Anne - Lainey - i feel full! too much water, not enough space to eat yummy things


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi sarah, first cycle i had 300menopur and had 5 follies, 2nd cycle on max dose of 450 i only had 2.  Thats why i think somewhere like the lister which gives you the treatment to suit your body gives us a better chance.  Im not expecting miracles at my age, but if women can get pregnant at 42 i see no reason why one of those women cant be me. 

Hi fish littlejenny purple lainey anne and everyone else.

Nearly hometime  

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Off for ACCu

Hope you ladies have a lovely eve! 

Fish take care of those Follies

Lainey, be so nice to actually meet our FF's

Sxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Right ladies, that's me out of here for the weekend.
have a lovely one girls and be good   

Speak over the weekend
kate- Will call ya x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Bye ladies - off to do the groceries - probably online tomorrow while watching the giggies on TV


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Fishy....mate!!! am *OVER THE MOON * for you...           you keep up the great work   WOOOO HOOOO  

Heather.....Oh CONGRATS!!! More bananas coming          ...............xx

Big Hellllos to everyone else....x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Argh! Took me all my time to read back! So, really quick persos:

Heather - you bloody beauty! Well done, well done, well blinking DONE!!!! Bumpdon beckons eh? Fabulous.

Mrs O - great beta lady! You feel better - I can tell by your post. Yay!

Fish - follicles galore! Goodness - here's to getting a great crop of frosties as siblings for your INEVITABLE baby!

Smooches to everyone else


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Heather.  What absolutely fantastic news.  Well done you.

Ophelia.  Great blood results.  

Laura. So sorry to hear about your bunny.  I will be posting a parcel to you tomorrow.

Miranda. Posting yours tomorrow too.

Purple. I have PM'd you with my mobile and details of the meet up next week.


Any more takers?

I had a lovely day off today, shopping in the morning, lunch, massage, Pizza Express and now to bed.
Looking forward to brekkie in bed tomorrow.

Love to you all


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

OMG am already dreading the 2 weeeksof reading back i'm gonna have to do when i get back from holiday - has taken me 30mins just to read todays!!

Heather - OMG!!! super dooper toptastic fantastic news!!! So so pleased for you  

Ophelia - its all looking good - just you hang in there another couple of days   

Fishy - awesome news on the follies! 11!!! puuurrlleeaase, call your self a poor responder! pah! all those nightsweats are gonna be worth it  

Odette - ahhh a little boy - congrats on the scan

Laura more    for your little bunny, glad the trips are still doing well, just you take care of yourself and make sure you stick to that bed rest! please no more crawling around the garden on hands and knees - jeez no wonder their swollen  

Anne - hey hunni, sounds like you had a productive day eating - wonder where it all goes on you, hope you dont have hollow legs, how on earth would your midget feet cope    

Sam -    just hang in there a bit longer. Presume your lady took your (tcm) pulse when you went - thats how they know your preggers - the pulse go "slippery" when your preggers...how do i know this stuff??!

LJ - glad to hear Kate and the twins are doing so well - hope they get to come home soon.

Hi to everyone else  

Well after 3 days in selfridges have pretty much finished my christmas shopping, wondering if i might actually see daylight tomorrow! Just got all my packing to do now..am terrible at packing, start with all the right intentions, just a couple of pairs of shorts, some t-shirts, bikinis and a jumper and then it somehow all goes rapidly wrong and i have the contents of my wardrobe and most of boots in my bag...am so going to crack it this time!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi everyone!!  just trying to keep the thread, but am failing!!  Sorry, but am working crazy hours at the weekend.

hope you all have a lovely weekend.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello Everyone

Just a quickie as my Accupuncturist says I have to cut down time on computer, so am hoping to only use FF once a day!! God it's like an addiction though!

Anyway, interesting session last night, he's going to work on a much deeper level this time, instead of preparing my body for IVF he's going to take my body back to the essence of me and start from there, more of a Dowist (?sp) method!

I also have to keep a strict food diary for a week and he wants me to take the DHEA, I've been a bit forgetful in last 2 weeks!

Anything's worth a shot!

Love to all have a great weekend

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Just wanted to say a massive HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Tracey- hope you have a lovely day hun  

Woke up feeling really ill today- headache, sore throat & can't swallow, earache, and pretty much lost my voice. NOOOOOOOOOO 

Heather & Ophelia- Hope you ladies with bumps are fine today 

Fishy- Keeping warm hun? 

Natasha- I even squeezed in a hot dog at the cinema last night . PS Crap film Four Christmases. Hope you're OK. Well done on Chrissy shopping chick 

Purple- I read too much time on a PC ain't so good actually. Have a lovely weekend hunni 

Kate- Will ring later if I get my voice back hun, if not should be ok tomorrow 

Sam- Am thinking of you for later sweetie  

Anna- lots and lots of good luck for EC  

Lainey- What was it I said to you yesterday about escaping a cold etc . That'll teach me to keep my big mouth shut!! 
Hope you're feeling better. 

Pixie- You ok hun?  

Ally- Hope you're having a lovely time with your sisters 

Nicki- Sorry I missed your question about getting my blood clotting checked- I've never had that done no hun- didn't realise you could 

      Angel, Bobbi, Nix, Sarah, Hayleigh, Popsi, LJ, Bugle, Beachy, Miranda, Steph, Laura, Ali, Odette

Anne
xxxx


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Morning Ladies....x

Morning Anne....Oh no, sorry your poorly  get yourself back into bed! if you can 

Fish....big hello my dear.....oh and those follies of yours , you must be proud as punch 

Tracey.....

massive morning to everyone....cant keep up yet!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anne    get plenty of rest and hot toddies or lemsips  

Tracey-Happy Birthday, hope that you have a lovely day x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies 

Tracey happy birthday hun, have a good one  

Anne -  oooh petal sorry ur feeling poorly, try some hot lemonade and anadin extra always seems to work for me.  How was the film last nite?  Soz i missed ur call hun was stuck in traffic 4 ages, took me nearly 40mins to travel 5 miles 

Morning hayleigh, beachy, pruple ali, natasha, pixie, ally, sam, heather ophelia bobbi miranda and everyone else.  Im working this morning thill 12  then home for ironing and xmas pressie wrapping   My vbf coming over tonight for curry and beers with her dh so we are in for a good nite. 

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Tracey!! I hope you have a wonderful day!

So had my bloods done this morning.

HCG Thursday 27th - 298
HCG Saturday 29th    (today) – 559, so almost doubled but not quiet!

I was really nervous waiting for this phone call today, horribly nervous. 

I had prepared myself for either a yes or no phone call.  I “wanted” the phone call to go something like this, and somehow thought this is what a positive phone call would sound like “Well it’s gone up, your absolutely definitely pregnant!” – but it didn’t. The nurse told me that all this is is a good sign, but not to get too excited, as because they didn’t see a sac in my uterus on Friday they haven’t ruled out etopic pregnancy yet – so I’ve been asked to come back in on Monday for more bloods and another scan. 

I asked if HCG going up means that I definitely haven’t miscarried, she said it’s a good sign, but it doesn’t necessarily mean that either. Also because of my lack of lining (due to 10days of bleeding), it’s not good to develop the embryo either.........

AAARRRRGGGHHHH! I can’t allow myself to get excited yet either! I somehow thought that if my HCG went up, that was it, time to get super happy, but apparently it’s not yet.  So now I am hoping that Monday is when I get to stop worrying!

So overall, I know that this is a good sign, so for that I should be incredibly happy.  But I HAD thought that if my hcg went up, that was that, your pregnant and yiippeeeaaa.  So now I still have to worry until Monday apparently!!

Hope your all well on this cold cold weekend.  I'm going to try to stay home, stay inside, and keep warm and toasty!
And of course, TRY not to think about this too manicly!

LOL
Sam


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Sam....          for Monday.....


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello lovelies,

*Anne*: Oh you poor little thing...  This cold weather doesn't help does it sweetie. Don't do anything this weekend, just get hubby to spoil you. Lots of vitamin C and nice relaxing hot bath should help. I hope you feel better soon honey. 
I'm OK, thanks for asking...been v busy at work. I kept reading the posts, but whenever I tried to write back something came up 

*Tracey*: Happy birthday! Hope you have a fantastic day honey  

Kate: Hello chick, how are you today? Have a great time with friends tonight. Mmmm curry, now that's a good idea!!

*Natasha*: Glad holiday preps are going well, you need a whole new wardrobe for that now but I'm sure you've got that sorted at Selfridges  Where are you off to ?  

*Ally*: Have a lovely weekend with your sisters. 

*Fishy*: Great news! What did you do to get soooo many follies hon, come on tell us your secret  Good luck with the rest of the tx honey. 

*Sam*: Hope you get some great news on Monday hun, thinking of you.  

*Heather & Ophelia*: Congratulations   

*LJ:* I'm glad to hear Kate is doing well. How is your dad honey, hope he's being looked after well. 

Hello, Miranda, Purple, Lainey, Odette, Laura and everyone else I missed  

OK, check this out, I dreamt about my ex last night  It was so real, when I woke up this morning I didn't know where I was  Later on I went on to my ******** page and saw a message in my inbox from my ex asking if I was OK, he had a dream about me last night and felt like sending a message to check   It really freaked me out as we hadn't been in touch for a very long time!! Gosh, if hubby knew he'd get soooo   with me  

I'm going to the hospital to see my friends babies in a minute ...so exciting!!  

Have a lovely weekend everyone, lots of love & 

Pixie xx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh Pixie - don't you dare tell DH about that dream! Probably a bad idea to tell the ex you dreamt about him too - too freaky and you are likely to just open a can of worms!

I have a question, the doctor at the Lister prescribed estrogen patches to me to take - not based on any blood tests, just gave them too me.  Anyone know if this is a good idea or not?  I understand why they would give progesterone, I tried to quiz her about the estrogen but didn't get a straight answer.

Sam


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All,

SAm - What a rollercoaster.  Stay inside as you stay and rub your tum as for now your preg and should enjoy.

Pix - Enjoy seeing mates baby.

Tracey - Hope  you have a lovely day! 

Anne - get well soon.

Mrs O and Heather - Hope you both well with your teeny weny bumps!

Tis cold today!

X


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Sam, what a rollercoaster as Laura Said!!!

Thinking of ya sweetie!!

Sx


----------



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

Thank you all so much!!  Not that the initial shock is over all I can do is wait and see what happens at EC and pray for the best.  I've thought it over and I'd definately like to try one more time at another clinic.  I might look at Care Notts or Nurture to start off with and just see what they say.  I just don't know whether I could cope with the rollercoaster of IVF alongside the logistics of getting to London.  Maybe I just need time to work it through my head.

But - Its all worth it in the end when dreams come true isn't it xxx

Thanks again!!

Sarah xxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Sam- It does sound good that the levels are going up and they don't have to double every 2 days. It's between 48-72 hours it should double. However it's a bit worrying that they can't find anything on the scan but I thought it would be too early to see anything now anyway?

  for a good outcome for you hun.   I was given estrogen patches to help thicken my lining when I was at Jinemed, maybe that's why you've been given it?

Anne- sorry to hear you've got a cold coming on.  I felt the same this morning but feel slightly better this afternoon after a long nap.  So that movie "Four christmases" is it rubbish then? I thought it looke quite funny feelgood kinda movie when I saw the trailer but won't bother with it if it's sh!te obviously.

laura- How are you feeling today hun.  Has your other bunny perked up since the horror of the other day? Poor bunnies. 

Tracey- happy birthday to you!! Hope you have a swell day. 

Steph- Did you have a nice time in cambridge with your MIL?

Sarahswin- Sorry to hear your lack of response.  maybe you could try a mixture of drugs next time? Or do a short protocol with no down reg or pill beforehand? I never took the pill before stimms this time and had 7 growing follies (5 eggs) after having had only 2 follies and 1 immature egg on my previous cycle.

Anna- Good luck for EC.  

Fish- Hope your follies all grow nicely over the weekend.  

Hi Nicks, Miranda, Nix, Slycett, Purple, LJ,Natasha, Pixie,Beach,Ally, Heather and anyone I may have missed. Thanks to all of you for the congrats and hope you all have a nice weekend.

Freezing here today. Fire's on and looking forward to X factor and I'm a celeb tonight (whilst DH goes out for a few beers). Bet my night will be better than his.  

For those that's been to Jinemed, got a ******** message from Romina congratulating me on my BFP which was very sweet.  (Yeah, she does lurk on the Jinemed thread for those that didn't know.    )

Love/Ophelia


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Sorry sarahswin, I also meant to say don't give up just yet. You may get a fab egg from your one follie this time.   Good luck!!


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi everyone! 
Just got back last night and haven't had much time to catch up!!!! Rather a sleepless night last night!!!
Ophelia - Wooo hoooo - Yay well done you!!! and also  to the others who just got a BFP - can;t remember everyone now!
Anyway - thanks for all the well wishes from everyone - Baby Benjamin is doing well, and I just can't believe he is here!!! Feel so lucky and a massive thank you to everyone on here for helping us to get him with all your wonderful advice!!!
Waters broke on Sunday 3 am. Went to hospital and admitted bc technically premature.
Supposed to wait 48 hrs and then be induced, but turned out to be longer as they were busy!! So induced on weds 26th. Had no pain relief until 6cms dilated, then tried gas and air and pethidine and had absoluterly no effect!!! They had given me a drip of to bring on labour and this was on full dosage by this point with contractions every minute! But still about another 4 hrs to go til 10cm- so went down the epidural route! Phew - marvelous - can highly recommend it!! Anyway as I neared full dilation it was shift change and the new MW was looking after two people so epidural ran out- yeouch!  Drip turned down, so contractions almost stopped! Had to wait an hour  as she was busy!! Eventually had another half an epidural and more hormone stuff - when it came to time to push- but it turned out he was still back to back and after another hour and a half - had made little progress and was going nowhere! The new epidural then ran out and I was somewhat beside myself, with BP falling and all sorts going on. So they called the SHO - who was busy - had to wait another hour for her!! In the meantime got yet another epidural - phew as not feeling great. SHO then arrived after midnight and did a ventouse delivery - I have to say this was quick and despite tearing etc..... we soon had a beautiful baby boy - born at 12.10  on 27/11/08. So all in all felt like a rather traumatic day, but with a very happy ending!
Stayed in hospital for observation for a bit bc of risk of infection due to waters breaking early.
Benjamin is fabulous and we couldn't have asked for more!!! 
Will post a picture of him just as soon as I have chance
Best wishes to everyone else and will catch up just as soon as I have chance!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Bugle -Congratualtions!!!!!!    Sounds like you had a very traumatic time but so glad the little fella is here sae and sound, must be lovely to be home. How much did he weigh?

Mrs O - Bunny seems ok today, he has been for a run in the garden and seemed fine when out.  Loks so lonely when in hutch though.   I've looked into a few rescue centres and they will take him in for a week and see if he finds a lady friend there so hopefully he will have a new friend one day soon. Won't be in the next few weeks though as he needs to have some vaccines done and I can't get to the vets and already asking too much of everyone else so he will have to wait, maybe some time to get over Koz will be best anyway (no idea if bunnies grieve as such?).

X


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies - the giggies have now finished, so i'm checking in on ya  

Hayleigh - thanks hun, how you feeling now, i hope these ladies and my result have given you some   thoughts  

Mir - that would be just the best outcome,   as well, it hasn't sunk in yet and til i get   news that they have grown on monday i'm trying not to be optimistic  

Tracey - HAPPY BIRTHDAY hun, hope you're having a good day and you got that brekkie in bed, what pressies did you get  

Natasha - what day do you go on hols hun  

Purple - you sound much brighter hun, do what the acupuncturist tells you, it;s a   thing  

Anne - see, you shouldn't have said you haven;t had any colds this year   take care hun and hope you feel better soon  

Laura - that sounds a lovely idea for your bunny, an early xmas pressy for him, hope it works out  

Sam - wow, your case just gets more and more complicated   glad it;s not all over hun and we'll all be keeping our fingers and toes crossed that you end up with the best possible news    The estrogen must be for the lining  

Kate - have a great evening with bvf, have a few wmob juices for me  

Pixie - i think i overdosed in chocolate brazils, pineapple juice, milk, and kept to hot foods as much as possible (acupuncture orders), so boiled eggs or porridge for brekkie. Tried acupunture this time and made sure i had heat pad on during the day. I'm pleasantly surprised   Give those babies a cuddle from me  

Sarahswin - keep   hun  

Bugle - sounds like you had some experience, make sure you tell benjamin when he's older  

Had a lovely stressless day today watching the racing on tv, won aboue £40 online too   Now sat infront of the fire waiting for xfactor  

Hope everyone's ok today


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Bugle - congratulations!!!!!!!        
Mother Nature really messed up when it came to childbirth. Any normal person would have strangled the ever changing MW's who were so incompetent the let your epi’s run out! I'm sure most people would have just fallen apart and described this as the worst day of their life – but I bet you wanted this so badly you handled it a lot better than most women!  You must be just delighted to have him home – enjoy every moment. And lucky Ben will grow up never in doubt of just how truly wanted he was.    

Laura – hiya. Poor bunny, that’s so thoughtful and caring taking him to a shelter to find a new friend. What an amazing mum your going to be.    Still with us then, and another day ticks on by!

Anne – stay warm hon, lots of hot tea on the sofa for you.    

Ophelia & Heather – hope your staying home enjoying being pregnant!! Make sure DH’s are doing everything for you and just lie around.  I’m with you Ophelia – it’s too early to see my sac  .

Fish – look after your fabulous follies!

Natasha – you sound like me when packing, only I’m sure I’m much more hopeless than you!

Tracey – hope your enjoying your b’day.    

Ally – hope your having a wonderful weekend with your little blisters.  

Hello to everyone else! And I hope your not on because your all out having a wonderful weekend.

I am feeling a bit nauseous, and am having to eat every hour or so, and am more sensitive to smell – but this is to be expected as I am pregnant, we just don't know which way it's going.  DH ate a piece of cheese and I couldn’t have him breathe anywhere near me!

I’ve been searching a bit on hcg rising with no sac visible on ultrasound, and all I keep finding is results saying that apparently you shouldn’t expect to see a sac until the HCG is above 1000, and even then only 50% of the time. By 3000 you should see it.  My HCG today is only 559, so maybe I shouldn’t expect to see anything until a scan on Wednesday.  Hhhhhmmmmmm, me beginning to think maybe this maybe my baby afterall……..I am starting to let myself get hopeful.  There is still the thin lining problem. 

Has anyone taken estrogen after ET or ovulation and seen their lining thicken?

Some info I found below..

“ At a (beta)-hCG level of 1000 mIU per milliliter, 50 percent of intrauterine sacs will be seen. 

An empty uterus with levels lower than 3000IU/ml may be evidence of an ectopic pregnancy, but may also be consistent with an intrauterine pregnancy which is simply too small to be seen on ultrasound. If there is uncertainty it might be necessary to wait a few days and repeat the bloodwork and ultrasound.”


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi fish!  

you posted while i was posting.  so it sounds like we are both having a tv day... laptops running out of battery and I'd need to get off the sofa to do something about it...hhhhmmmm, this may take a while.

xxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Sam - i know Miranda was given estrogen, but i'm not sure when she was taking it  

Enjoy those PG feelings, you deserve it after all you've been through  

Thinking about cooking food now, sometimes wish we didn't live in a village and could get food delivered easier  

MIL and SIL just left, so no more tea making duties for me, now i'm all in for a very relaxing evening


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes Sam - I had oestrogen till 12 weeks. It can't hurt! Wow - to think it might be viable after all this! I'm crossing everything it is. Yes, it seems early to see even a sac to me - hopefully next week you'll get the sac and the week after or so a heartbeat. Whoo!

Mrs O - how's the peesticks? All good?   Good luck for Monday's beta.

Bugle - God, that birth sounds traumatic with the MW dashing off every two secs! It stings a bit too, doesn't it?   I wish I'd had an epidural BEFORE Robert was born rather than after - it was bliss when I had it to remove the placenta.

Are you and Ben home now then?

Laura - ahh, poor bun-bun. Hope his new pal is nice and they shake down ok. I have a feeling you won't be around too much to supervise them soon! Wow - that's a big girl! Just one pound more and she won't even need SCBU.

Fish - how are those follies? Baking nicely?

Tracey - happy birthday! Hope you're being spoiled rotten.

Anne - sorry you're poorly. Plenty of Lemsip!

xxxxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

thanks Mir, that makes me feel much better about taking it.    did you have patches?  did they give you estrogen because of a thin lining, or just as a preventative?

Fish, nice to hear you and the follies are having a relaxing evening. I grew up in a tiny village in Australia (- and our distances to anywhere seem to be big), and just wanted to get out of there to have access to city amenities, like a good takeaway, shops - or a cinema under an hour and a half drive away!  Grew up, now live in London.....and DH and I spend half our lives dreaming about how wonderful life will be in a few years when we can check-out and live in nice a village somewhere   

thanks again girls, you really are the best xxxx


----------



## Anna1973 (Oct 29, 2008)

well have ummed and ahhed about posting tonight because I read Sarah's post and thought I maybe shouldn't.  Anyway have decided to.  Things did not go to plan today - I have got a nasty tummy bug with vomiting and they took a while to decide whether to go ahead with the procedure.  We went ahead but there was no egg to be found.  The doctor was really nice - everyone was really nice but i feel awful - I'm still ill and so disappointed.  Will have to give myself a kick up the ar*e and get going again next year I suppose but at this stage I really don't know how you girls find it in you do it again and again.

Fish - well done for your great follie count - keeping everything crossed for you.

A x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Anna - of COURSE you should post - get the support you need.

It's horrendous, but this cycle has been a helluva learning curve. Such a shame there was no egg, but it doesn't mean there won't be clutches of eggs on your next cycles.

What drugs were you on?

Sam - I was on tablets, initially for thin lining (not that thin, but my lining was compromise by the letrozole then I was told to take a reduced dose till 12 weeks as a precaution)

Can you not get out now? What do you two do for a living?


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Anna - hun i'm so sorry, like Miranda says the first t/x is such a learning curve, many of us have had bad experiences, no clinic knows what to expect from your first cycle and it's unfortunate that we have to go through the heartache to get better results next time around. I was in the same boat as you in July with only one follicle and a cancelled cycle, this time around i was given a higher dosage and 11 follicles on the scan on friday. I haven't got to EC yet as i need a follow-up scan on monday to see if they've grown enough, but don't give up hun, it's worth trying again with the knowledge that you need more help. PM me if you want to talk more  

Sam - you're welcome to become my next door neighbour   DH and I always say we'd like to be in the city and do this and that, but we know that we wouldn't, we are too stuck in small life ways  

Mir - how's bobster this evening, the new pics on ******** are soooooo cute


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh Anna I'm so so sorry you didn't get an egg at EC and sorry to hear you're having a bug to boot. 

I agree with Miranda and chances are you will get a nice crop of eggs on your next cycle. maybe try a different protocol/drugs next time.

I have felt many times I've wanted to give up (read my signature) but am so glad I've tried again and again and believe me it has not been easy, infact I had said this was gonna be my last cycle and I'm so happy that I tried again as this cycle have resulted in a BFP. (Now praying it will be a healthy sticky BFP.
    )

Take it easy and give yourself some time out and get back on the horse when you feel strong again. Wishing you all the luck for your next go.   

Miranda and Laura- You watching X factor? Alex was fab tonight. Also liking JLS. I want Eoghan or Ruth to go tonight.  Actually hope it's Eoghan going first.

Sam- I had the estrogen patches (have actually been on both patches and the estrogen pill) and it's to thicken the lining. Selenium (brazil nuts) are good for the lining also.
Will you be having any more blood test next week?


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh Anna I'm so so sorry hon.  You must be absolutely devasted.       Take care of yourself this weekend, try to give yourself sometime to recover, do something nice for yourself and remember THERE IS HOPE!  Try to remember this cycle did not go well for you, but there is hope.  Your AMH (ovarian reserve) is triple mine, OK we have no idea where mines implanted or how it’s going, but the point is it IS going, it means I have an egg which is capable of fertilising and implanting. If I can do it you can do it – your AMH is triple mine!
I wonder if I hadn’t started my period before I had the +ve pregnancy, if this would be all going along like a normal pregnancy? 

There are so many paths you haven’t walked yet.  

A different protocol? (Look at Fish) Are you on DHEA? Had you been taking DHEA for 4 months when you started this cylce? What about royal jelly? Chinese Herbs & acupunture? Did you follow a hormone balancing diet? Did you give up caffeine ( I secretly think this was a big part of my cycle normalising) You have many many more things to try yet, this cycle maybe over BUT IT IS FAR FROM TIME TO GIVE UP! Hang in there.    

Mir – I’m now a stay at home mum! I used to work in finance. I wish I could say I left to cut back the crazy hours to become a mum, but the truth is I quit before I was even pregnant as I just couldn’t do another year - neither one of us have any skills that are useful in real life! We are ok, we have our little plan, save up enough money here for a couple years so we have some cash behind us then check out, I’m sure we will find jobs doing something. Kind of fancy becoming a yoga instructor… oh dreams.  

Ophelia – thanks for the info on estrogen. Yep, next round of bloods in Monday, and I’m assuming they will want to keep doing them all week. I’m having a scan Monday also, but given what I’ve found out about hcg and scans, Wednesday is likely to be the first day they could see something (fingers tightly crossed that I make it to Wednesday       )

Sam xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Mrs O - Heh - we're all X Factor saddos! I found most of the performances sooo booring tonight. Eoghan to go - he's so gormless! You taking it easy, oh preggers one?

Fish - the Bobster is sound asleep - I can see his little breaths on the monitor, slooooow and peaceful. He had a busy day today -it was my stepson's wedding. Lovely day - I think we were braced in case it wasn't, but it turned out just lovely - loads of love flying about.

Sam - if the market wakes up I think we'll sell up so I don't have so much pressure to earn. It would be nice to earn just for the nice things in life, not for the leccy bill! Then I'll be a SAHM with freelance responsibilities.

Sadly my earnings as a firefighter are on hold as they have to get Ofsted approval for the fire station first. I so want to do it though - it would be perfect.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

now back from DH's folks in Cambs, had a nice relaxing time and ate far too much food!  The sickness has definitely worn off a lot in the last few days, I now just have the tiredness and feel ravenous all the time! 

Woo - lots of news!

*Droogie* - CONGRATULATIONS!!    - brilliant news! - so pleased for you!  Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy   

*Anna* - so sorry you didn't have an egg - gutted for you  the others are right - you could have a much better response next time    - would definitely be worth thinking about DHEA too - do you know yet when your follow-up meeting will be? Sending you huge   

*Ophelia* - 87 on 14dpo is excellent sweetheart  - mine was 97 on 15dpo then 358 on 18dpo -    for a great doubling rate! 

*Odette* - so glad all is going well for you and that the scan went well - lovely news  

*Ally* - hope you are having a lovely weekend with your sisters 

*Anna* - get well soon sweetie  

*SarahSwin* - nice to see you back on the thread hon  - good luck for EC and a great egg in that folly   

*Tracey* - belated  - hope you are having a lovely birthday weekend 

*Fishy* - fab follies hon!  - so glad all is going so well for you this time  good luck for next scan and hope the tiddlies have caught up   

*Sam* - so sorry you are in such an awful limbo  - hope so much that Monday brings good news for you and a lovely clear sac/fetal pole on your scan   

*Bugle* - wow sounds like a traumatic labour hon  - so glad it all worked out and that you now have your lovely Benjamin - well done!  lots of love to the three of you and from me and Paul  

*Laura* - the bunny plan sounds good - hope Chaz will find the perfect friend at the shelter place - great news re the scan - they are all doing so well!  you are doing brilliantly, hope the swelling goes down and that your blood pressure will behave itself   

*Mira* - love the new ******** pics of Bob! 

Sorry to those I've missed - hope you are all having a lovely weekend 

Lots of love

Steph xx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Steph - you mad PG lady, you must be shattered, GO TO BED  

Mir - loving the fact Ruth has gone tonight - Britney Spears CANNOT mime, how crap was she  

Night night ladies


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

hmmm still appear to be packing........    

sam - OMG this is getting exciting! its definitely another positive step forward with those beta levels - crossing everything for you hun  

anne - sorry you feel poorly sweetie, hot water bottles, lots of fluid and warming foods  

anna - sorry you've had such a crappy day   

Tracey - hope you had a super duper birthday xx

right gotta get back to the packing as out for most of tomorrow and stupidly thought it would be a good idea to cram as many clients in back to back on monday am, then have accupuncture, then get underarms waxed (never done this before, thinking its not going to be one of my more clever ideas!), get home about 2.30 and have to leave about 4.00 to get to airport - just about enough time to empty the rest of my wardrobe into case in blind panic    

Love to everyone xxx

PS not convinced Ruth should have left..think Eoughan was rubbisher..


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Natasha - you've a jam packed couple of days, but it will be so worth it  

Yes Eoghan wasn't too good tonight, but i just couldn't get Ruth, she really bugged me   I'm surprised you like her as Simon was all over her, thought you'd be jealous


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

he is isnt he! he loves her! but i just like him even more when they do those cuts to him and hes sat there smiling and twirling his pen around...there is something very wrong with me i suspect


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

I think that's why he split with his girlfriend, i'm not sure i would have liked to see him with his tongue out over a woman on TV, oggling her boobs when i was flat-chested


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

its strange he always seems to date the thin flat chested ladies but is always oggling the curvy ones...thats clearly wherre he's going wrong...and in not being with me of course...although he'd have to fight Peter Jones (off dragons den and my other love) off..would be so good if i could dream about that tonight


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm sure you will now   Enjoy that dream, hopefully it won't be stuck in my head though  

Night, night, i'm off now


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

night night


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Anne  - So sorry sweetie.  As the others have said 1st cycle is always a bit trial and error.  Doesn't stop it being heartbreaking though.  

Why is Owen still in he is so creepy!! ALex was fab think she may be the winner.

Just  as an update I've had period type pains all day. Wondering if something is happening.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Laura - OMG, you ok hun, it's probably all that stress you've had this week, keep your legs very tightly crossed and tell the beanies they can't come out yet  

Defo Alex to win, she is amazing and such a lovely girl


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm thinking 32 weeks is VERY respectable for trips Laura! 

Crikey - Ruth went out eh? I went to bed and missed it all! It was soooo loooong tonight - always is when they get to this stage.

Think Alexandra will win personally. Problem is no one will ever match up to Leona - she kinda ruined it for anyone else.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Still got my big sister here so cannot stay on long....

Anna - sweetheart I am so so so sorry you must feel heartbroken, the thing is you know that the chances are 50/50 on there being an egg but you need to know so you take a gamble on it and convince yourself that it is all in the name of science but it is impossible not to throw all of your hopes and dreams into the equation. I was all geared up to do the same on my last tx but my follicle popped just before EC. I was completely heartbroken by that so can only imagine how you feel, especially as you will be suffering the after effects of the GA too. This is not over for you honey and you like all the rest of us will find the courage to try again if that is what you want to do, it is just a case of giving yourself time to recover. I am thinking of you so much   Here when/ if you ever want to talk.

Sam - OMG - how hard being in such limbo honey - I think you are being amazing - roll on tomorrow and some more conclusive news! I think that sounds like a really good Beta!!! I have EVERYTHING crossed for you!! I hope you are having a good weekend all things considered and that DH is looking after you.

Fish - WONDERFUL news on those follies hon - I am so happy for you you must be so so relieved!!    For some great growth over the weekend. I don't think you need to worry though, the starting sizes looked pretty good to me.

Laura honey hoping all well with you and those trips - on the edge of my seat here!! 

To everyone else will be back later for more personals, having a lovely lovely weekend, wish my girlies were here more often, love to you all!

A xxxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh girls you were up so late last night.

Laura - How are you Laura, no more cramps?  32 weeks is totally acceptable for your little trips, but still hoping they start by doing what they are told and hang in there.

Natasha - When do you fly? Is it Tuesday?

Mir - what's a SHAM? I love your idea of the firefighter - I told DH about this and said maybe I could do this too, but I think he's put his foot down and said no due to my years of joking about my fireman fantasies....(.he of course said he thought it was too dangerous). I still like my idea of yoga instructor, my I'm dubious it's going to help pay the mortgage...

Hi Fish xx. Hope your relaxing.

Steph, glad to hear the morning sickness is over - now you are in the energetic trimester - whoo hoo!

I'm not doing so well today.  About an hour or two after I used my first estrogen patch last night, I started to feel different, not pregnant. I woke up this morning, and I just don't feel pregnant anymore. I have felt diffferent all week, but it's suddenly gone and that feeling is not there anymore.  I'm no longer tired, the nauseous feeling has gone, I no longer feel the need to snack all the time, and my sense of smell has gone. The smell was the biggest sign for me that I was pregnant. I don't know why, but my sense of smell has always been very weak, I can barely smell things at all. (I have to ask people if my perfume is too strong because I can't smell a thing unless I marinate in it).  Until I was pregnant with DD, so strange as suddenly I could smell.  Last week, DH noticed that I was noticing smells which was a big clue, but that has gone today.    O come back nausea...... I'll enjoy every minute  .  

I'm hoping this is just a reaction to the estrogen, and not that  I have miscarried..... I'm not going to be a very happy bunny waiting until tomorrow for for the results of more bloods.        let me keep this baby.  I know, with the way this pregnancy naturally holding onto every twinge, if I'm lucky enough for this to keep going it's going to be a very bumpy few weeks.

Sam xx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Ally - you just posted. xxx Glad your having a great time with your sisters.  We miss you


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Oh Sam- What a very stressful time for you again hun. Lets hope the non smell etc this morning are a result of the patches and as Mir aaid, they can't hurt. I am wishing and hoping that tomorrow brings you good news, until then, cuddle in on the sofa and keep warm- it's something like minus 1 out there today.   

Anna-I am so glad you did post hunni, you need to let our feelings out and we are there to help as much as we can.
I am gutted for you, I really am hun but 2009 WILL BE OUR YEAR. Get lots of rest hun and we are here for you. 

Ophelia- Yes, the trailer looked good but the film really wasn't up to much What made it worse was we went to the 6.20pm showing and there were quite a few teenagers there- there were some behind us that kept arsing around and talking on their mobile phones until I could stand no more and stood up and shouted CAN YOU LOT SHUT THE HELL UP OR LEAVE. people actually clapped for me!!!!!
They did shut up after though.  

Ally- Glad you're having a nice weekend  

Pix- Hi hun  

Nat- It's tomorrow you're off then? I really hope you and DH have a wonderful holiday, relax, drink some wine and recover after all you've been through.      
Don't miss Simon too much though   

Fish- Hope you're feeling fine  

Steph- Glad you had a nice weekend and the sickness is over.    

Laura- How are you today chick?  

Miranda-   

Bugle- Ah, hope you and little Ben are good.   

Lainey- How you feeling now? better I hope  

Kate- Really sorry I didn't call, if it's ot later today then I'm sure I will feel better tomorrow  

     Angel, Popsi, Bobbi, Beachy, Purple, Swinny, Tracey, LJ, Popsi, Ali, Kazzie, Nix, Nicki

I still feel really crap, woke up in the night and was really sick aswell. 
Never mind, sure I will be fine tomorrow

Yes, Owen ( I refuse to spell it the right way!!!) needs to go next week and Ruth bugs me too   

Love Anne
xxxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Anne & Bobbie

Anne - hope you feel better soon sweetie - we need you in top form for your pregnancy early next year!
Bobbi - wow are you started your first cycle this month?!! Oh I'm so excited for you!

I watched Simon, Dani, Alex and Ruth for the first time in my life last night. I try not to watch reality tv, but I'm not one of those anti tv people - trust me i do watch a loooot of tv.  DH & I download series on his laptop and he's a techy geek so he plugs it into the tv for us to watch.  I only switched it on cause you gals talk about it so much - I was completely hooked!!!  I was born in australia so i should be supporting Ruth, but besides the fact she bugged me, I just didn't think she was that good.  Alex on the other hand didn't even look like she belonged on a talent show - she was too good!

Samxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello ladies!

Sam what a rollercoater hunny, let's hope as the others have suggested it's just your response to the patches, funnily enough my sense of smell is so much more acute when I'm on my period, it goes away once I get ointo the Oestrogen part of my cycle!

Keeping everything crossed for next blood test results!

Laura hunny anymore pains? hopefully it's just a false alarm, but your bubs are very good weights if things have started! keeping everything crossed for you hunny!

Anna, oh hunny it's such a kick in the guts to get to EC and Not ET!!    my thoughts are with you hunny, PM me if you want to chat! NExt time will be good for you!

Anne, hope you're feeling better soon!!!!

Steph pregnant lady, can't believe how quickly your progressing, still smile everytime I see the orange writing!!

Ally, how's the exercise goig? I bought Gabby logans Exercuse DVD last week, did it this morning and feeling quite proud of myself!! Now just need to keep it up!!!!  

Hugs and     to everyone else, trying hard to stay off comp as much as possiblebut thinking of you all

Sx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello,

Had terrible night up and down with pains but not really 'contrations' as they constant so think t just pains not labour.  Been better this afternoon just very tired.

Sam -   Have you got another scan tom?

Anne - Hope you not going to work tom?

Hello Purp, Mir, Ally and the rest of the gang.


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Anna - never worry about whether to post or not, we're always glad to hear from you and we're here for you to vent to. I'm sending you lots of   and as others have said, there can be a huge difference between cycles and different drugs

Laura - hang in there, but if this is your time 32 weeks is a great stage for trips, can you do a head stand or something? Glad you're feeling a bit better now, perhaps they're just practicing for keeping you up all night  

Purple -  

bobbi - Yay! I hope this is your last AF for a long time  

Anne - hope you do feel better tomorrow  

sam -   symptoms can come and go and who know what the extra oestrogen has surprised your body into doing, hang in there, you may just be having a good day and the fact that you felt when when the patch would have started getting into your system is a good clue that it might just be making you feel better   

Steph - hello, glad you're feeling more perky  

Big   to everyone else

Back to work tomorrow for me so I'll probably be online a lot more   I felt quite sick this afternoon and loved it, but the news is still definitely sinking in and still definitely feel very tentative about the whole thing, I'm even walking slightly gingerly like it might fall out  

Love to you all
Heather x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Heather - I'm so chuffed your bunnies aren't gonna get dressed up now!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Laura - hope you're ok hun, maybe just things expanding again making more room for them? hope you feel better soon - you HAVE to keep them in until i'm back from holiday ok, i cant miss the birth of the trips!  

Sam -    for you and    that you are going to get good news tomorrow. 

Anne - hope you feel better soon  

Purple - you go with the exercise girl! good on you! to help you keep with it actually schedule it in to your day with a set time - that way it becomes part of your day as opposed to something you need to get around to..if that makes sense...also, the more you do it the more it becomes a normal part of your routine...you can have that advice for nothing as well..i'm just too kind  

Hi everyone else, Mira, LJ (have you seen the twins yet?), Bobi, Tracey, Lainey, Pix, Beachy, Fishy  , Ophelia, Heather, Kate, Steph, Anna, Nix   and anyone i've missed.

Am off for the second part of my birthday present tonight! We're going to the Old Vic for something called 24 hour plays - Kevin Spacey gets a group of his a-list celeb pals over and they get given 24hours to write, produce and perform in a play, we're going to see it and then afterwards we get bussed to a secret location for a party with them all! clearly HAD to go buy a new dress   , imagine if Simon Cowell is there!!!! anyway gotta go get ready...LOL xxx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

laura - who says? We've got to practice on something, though we might ruin some bonnets if we cut holes for their ears...


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi there

Parachuting in again!

Laura - so sorry about your bunny - I have a bunny too. The other had to be put to sleep in the summer as she couldn't hop anymore.  Hope the pains have eased off.

Bugle - congrats on the birth of your baby  

Droogie - congrats on your BFP  

Sam - sorry you are in limbo - hope tomorrow brings some better news.....

Well - I just was popping in to say that I got a BFP too. I updated you all with my story a few weeks ago. I had huge and varying doses of Fostimon and merionel plus clomid this cycle, plus ivig, dexamethasone, aspirin and clexane as well as humira before the cycle and viagra for my lining - yes I do rattle! I never believed this could happen to us after our first too cycles at Wessex and the negative attitude about future prospects. I know from being on here for years that reading other peoples success stories gives hope as well as being a bit painful to hear. 

Love from Kitykat
XXX


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Just spent 20mins doing a mega post and sodding lost it.  So here goes...................again  

Sorry not posted for a day or so girls, feeling a bit flat and down and not quite myself think its the fear of appointment on tuesday, getting all the results and being told the inevitable.  Just cant be bothered at the mo to talk to anyone do anything or even watch anything on tele, apart from x factor but more about that later 

Well here's my second attempt at personals, sorry if they are crap and if i miss anyone out.

Kitykat - congrats on ur bfp hunny bun so happy for you 

Laura - Hi hun, hope the pains have subsided and u've managed to get some sleep  

Anna - Im so so sorry there was no egg there hun, but i still think you did the right thing in going for it.  Hopefully next time with a different protocol we will both get loads of luvly eggies  

Natasha - have a great evening out petal, sounds very exciting hun 

Fish - hope the stimms are going well, do you have another scan 2moz? 

Purple - well done on the excercise hun, the most i get at the mo is walking from lounge to kitchen to get more cake or chocolate  

Bobbi - pleased ur af has turned up petal, good luck with the cycling hope you get a huge bfp 

Droogie - congrats again on your bfp petal 

Anne - hope you are feeling better 2day sweetie, good on you for shouting down the rabble 

Sam - good luck for doubling again 2moz petal 

Hello to stephjoy, tracey, miranda, pixie, ally, littlejenny, beachy. ophelia, lainey and everyone else.

Now then x factor -  can we please...........GET DIANA OUT!!!!!!!!!!!  I cant be doing with that screechy voice anymore, she is a cross between cilla black, bjork and sinead oconnor, and can someone please find the poor girl a pair of bloody shoes to wear.  ALEXANDRA TO WIN!!!!!!!!!!  Dont know who said it, but agree that owen is totally gormless  

Well girls, feel a bit better now i have posted, hopefully this one wont disappear   Dont feel quite so alone, god i must be going , or it must be my age, or perhaps its a mixture of both    Right think im gonna make a start on wrapping what christmas pressies i've got, only 25 days to go!!!!!!!!!

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Evening all!
[fly]Kitykat - well done hun! Who hooooo!  [/fly]     
Course I knew you would be! He he! so pleased for you. Let us know when your scan is and how many! good beta - maybe 2!
Heather - glad all OK with you hun - you won't be able to concentrate at work tomorrow
Sam -   it will all be OK and that its just symptoms coming and going 
ophelia - is it tomorrow for next HCG?   Hope all well 
Hope everyone has had a good weekend  Emily learnt to crawl on Saturday!  New fire guard is up and she thinks its a new toy!
Love ya 
Nicsk


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh bugle -loved to hear the birth story! Glad all well now   Keep us updated and get that pic on!
NW


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kittycat and droogie.. congratulations to you xx  

nicki .. your little girl gets cuter all the time  

mir.. hows the bobster doing x
  
laura.. your doing well hun, still with us at 32 weeks !! you have done soo soo well xx

ally.. hope you had a nice weekend with your girlies

anne.. hope your feeling a bit better xx

tracey.. hope you had a nice birthday xx

natasha.. have a lovely holiday x

lots of love to everyone else.. sorry i am hopeless with personals, i have been putting my chrstmas tree up today so its looking lovely now so gonna sit down with dh and a bottle of wine (and of course my fur baby lol)


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey girls!

Kitykat -    on your BFP  

Sam - sorry your rollercoaster ride continues.  I hope tomorrow gives you some more answers.  

Laura - nearly 32 weeks - woohoo!

Tracey - hope you had a nice day yesterday.  Will clear some messages from my inbox so you can mail me your number.

Natasha - have a lovely holiday if I don't get on before you go tomorrow.  We will miss you.  

Anna  

Anne   hope you feel better soon.  I feel a bit better today, thanks for asking.

Nicki - crawling already?    Wow, that's impressive.

Bobbi   

Hi to everyone else - Steph, Nix, Ally, Heather, Ali, Purple, Sarah, Mira, Popsi, Pixie, Kate and all the others I have missed.

I have had a busy weekend.  Christmas shopping and lunch in Cambridge yesterday with two friends, the national care awards dinner at the Hilton Metropole at Edgware Road (London) at night (my DH is the FD of a nursing homes company and was a judge) and friends over for lunch today.  Feel worn out now.  

I saw a lovely dress in JL yesterday for £120 and really thought about buying it for the dinner last night but resisted and instead got a lovely dress from H&M for £25.  I was so pleased with it and saved myself £95    Natasha - you would have been proud of me  

Lainey x


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow purple – I’m proud of you too! I own a few of those exercise dvds, hhmm hopeless though I never do them. Keep it up.

KityKat – congratulations !!! I knew the ARGC would get you pregnant, and with your fab response this time round. Well done, enjoy enjoy enjoy!! I do agree that it is sometimes painful to hear that someone else is pregnant, but I never feel that way on here. I think it’s painful when I hear about people who just have no problems getting pregnant, just seems to happen for them, but not here.  We all have different and maybe even varying degrees of fertility problems, but we are all here because we have fertility problems.  I am always delighted to hear about a BFP on FF, you know first hand the pain that woman has gone through to get there, and each one lifts me up.

Kate – I’m sorry your feeling down hon.   You will get there, one way or another your going to be a mother so hold that thought in your mind.  TV is a great distraction isn’t it, I’ve been abusing it of late. Anything that stops me from thinking this weekend….

Tracey - hope the bday went well

Anne    hope your man is taking care of you
Nicki – ooowwwhhh Emily is crawling.  What a milestone! Time for everything in the house to move up a couple of levels.

Natasha- your birthday present sound incredible!  I would LOVE that as a present, did you choose it or DH? It’s such a fab idea. The after party bit probably isn’t for me though, I’m just to down right lazy to go to parties these days!


Lainey – ooohhh I love H&M! It’s usually my first port of call for everything!

Anna –      more hugs for you hon. 

LJ – You have been very quiet lately, how is everything?

Ally – happy to hear you had a wonderful weekend with your little blisters. 

Laura – hang in there trips!! Your doing so so well. How do you feel about the possibility of them coming soon?  We are all confident the trips are all going to be just fine now, but how are you feeling?  Xxxxxx

Heather – enjoy every moment of your morning sickness – you deserve it! Oh you know what  I mean. 

Feel like I’m in a bit of a “am I pregnant or not?” coma.  I don’t feel like I can function until I know what’s going on.  I’m in limbo, I somehow thought getting a BFP was all I needed….I'm hanging in there tonight, but I know I'll be very worried tomorrow. More about the bloods than the scan to be honest, from all the reading I've done with my hcg levels they couldn't see a sac yet anyway.  Please please please let this be my little baby       

LOL 
Sam xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

HI everyone

I couldn't post until now as I hadn't seen X Factor and I always spoil it for myself by finding out on here before I have watched it.  I thought either Diana (every song sounds exactly the same) or Owen should have gone. I actually really like Ruth.  Alexandra just has to win - it would be madness if she didn't.

I had a lovely day before my birthday, had a lovely early morning then went and put my back out at about 11.30.  I bent down to get something and then found myself on all fours in agony unable to move.  I rang chiro's and they were all closed.  Then I rang the mother of one of Max's friends who is a physio.  She didn't do anythign specific but by the time I had taken the nurofen she told me to take it eased off.
As I had already decided I wanted to go shopping on my bday nothing was going to stop me so I managed to hobble about but was in such a bad mood with the pain didn't buy anything (unheard of for me).

Anyway, I managed to really enjoy my cocktail party at home and we did manage to get through most of the botles in our drinks cupboard.  

There has been so much going on here I am sure I will forget something important but here goes:

Sam.  I remember from my recent experience how horrible it is to be given hope, have it taken away then given hope again.  I hope you get eventual good news but do try not to get your hopes up so much that you would be crushed if you don't get the news you want.  I so so so hope you do.  Hang on in there.

Anna.  Sorry you had bad news at EC.l  I can imagine how you feel.  I hope that in time you are able to carry on with a different protocol.

Heather and Ophelia.  I hope you are both still on  
Kittykat.  I don't think we have 'spoken' congratulations onn yhour BFP.  Wonderful news when you have been through so much to get here.

Purple.  Well done on the exercise.  I am good at buying the videos and sometiimes gagets and then only using them for a week.  I hope you will be different.

Nicki.  It is so sweet when they can crawl around after you.  Much harder work though.

Lainey.  I have PM'd you about Thursday.  I can't wait to meet you all.

I think I have run out of steam now.  I am sitting here with a hot water bottle on my back.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sam - thank you hunny, ur reply made me   i will hold that thought in my head. Good luck tomorrow  

Tracey - glad uve had a good birthday right with you about diana 

Must go im a celeb is on and dh nagging cos i bin on here most of day 

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Tracey    glad you ernjoyed your birthday, sorry to hear about your back x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Just a quickie - just to say -

[fly]    CONGRATULATIONS KITYKAT!!!     [/fly]

  

Sooooo pleased for you and DH - you did it!! Wishing you a very happy and healthy  pregnancy 

Lots of love and  to everybody else 

Steph xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Evening everyone!  Just catching up with Desperate Housewives and Fertility Friends.

Beach - hi there...hope you've had a good weekend.   

Tracey - hello again.  Your cocktail party sounded good  

Sam - what a roller coaster ride you have had the past few days!    that this is your little baby.  Will be thinking of you tomorrow.   

Lainey - I tried 2 dresses on in H & M yesterday that were £25.  one was purple with a black belt and the other was black with silver buttons ont he front - a bit Karen Millen looking.  Ended up getting one in Warehouse for £45 - not too bad - and then new shoes today from Jones'.  Planning to wear it for the 3 Christmas party/dinner dates I have - value for money!!

Popsi - Bet your house looks gorgeous.  Have a lovely evening with DH and fur baby.  

Nicki - Now the really hard work is starting with Emily crawling!!  Are you going to have a Christmas tree?  It'll need to be fenced off!!  

Kate -   for you hon.  We all have days when we feel down and blue.  Take time out for you and treat yourself to something nice - always makes me feel better! Good luck for Tuesday   

Kitykat and Heather - congratulations to you!!

Natasha - hope you enjoyed the theatre.  have a great holiday 

Hi to Bobbi, Purple, Laura, Pixie, Anne, Ally, Sarah, Miranda, Steph adn anyone I've missed.

Steph - can I go ont he PR list now?  I start IVF in January at the Lister.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi there all!!

Bugle - thanks for telling us the birth story and looking forward to the picture of Benjamin Oliver! 

NicksW - how exciting that Emily is crawling!  She has a lovely alert expression and I'm sure she'll be into everything! 

Bobbi - really glad you're getting going - havging around waiting is hard.  Keep us posted on how it goes!   

Anna - I am so sorry you didn't have an egg.  Please try not to be too despondent (very hard I know) but there are plenty here who have failed to rerach EC in early cycles only to go on to get BFPs later.  Plus your age is on your side and there is a lot you can do in terms of diet, DHEA etc. to help yourself along!    

Ali27 -nice to see you!  Good that you are starting up soon! 

Pixie - hello sweetie!  

Purple - glad you are working on the acu and hope that goes well! 

Kate - sorry you are feeling so low; please try and stay strong and just think of all the success stories here. 

Kittykat - many many congratulations!   It is wonderful to hear of someone "written off" as a poor responder only to go great later.  Brilliant news!! 

Heather - I agree with Laura; I expect the bunnies are delighted at your BFP and being spared the indignity of being dressed up.  

Ally - glad you have had a nice weekend - you so deserve it! 

Sam - I know you say you don't "feel pregnant" but, to be fair, you said when you fist tested that you would never have guessed you were pregnant so maybe your bodily feelings are not foolproof.  I'm not saying they don't mean anything but I wouldn't make assumptions based on them.  Also, with linings, you can never tell.  Kate was told hers was thin on her IVF but 2 fighter embies clung onto it and you quite often hear of women who continue to have AF for a few months and not know they are pregnant.  There is still hope! Just hang on in there and take care.  Your levels are rising and that is the acid test. Let us know how it all goes!   

Laura - no idea if AF pains mean anything is "happening" but 32 weeks is fab for triplets so you can feel confident and relax. 

Sarah - the travel to London can be a chore but may be worthwhile.  You could also consider the Jinemed and combine tx with a holiday!  I would still try and seek out a place which has real experience with poor responders!

Miranda - I hope the fire station still works out; it sounds such a good option! 

Ophelia - I really hope you will start enjoying your pregnancy soon.  Given what you have been through to get there, I can understand that you are analysing every twinge, ever point on your levels etc. However, I hope that changes soon.  You did it!! 

Steph - glad Cambs was fun.  don't worry about the food - you are eating for two remember!! 

Tracey - glad you had a good birthday and that the cocktails were appreciated!

Fishy - like your sparkly name, although I had assumed you were actually called Fishface and wondered what your parents were thinking (not that is matters, that was my first thought when I met DP and found out his peculiar name).   Hope things are still going well!

AnneG - hello there! 

Popsi - very organised on the Christmas Tree!! 

Lainey - well done on being so frugal; I didn't do so well on that score this weekend - went Christmas shopping but managed to see some pretty lingerie in Harvey Nichols that I just had to have (bit of a fan of nice undies me!!)

Natasha - wonderful to hear of your lovely holiday plans!  Don't worry about the armpit waxing - this is a breeze!  Take it from someone who has regular Hollywood bikini waxes (keeping this area neat is important cos of underwear fixation)!

love to everyone I have missed!

Well, I spoke to Kate yesterday and she sounds much better.  I found out why the c-section had been a bit of a horror.  Basically, it was Oliver's waters who broke and he was ready for out, but was breach (sitting with his bum downwards in Kate's pelvis) so they advised a c-section.  Then they found that Emily was nestled by Kate's ribs and quite happy to stay there so they really had to drag her out and bashed Kate a bit in the process!  Hence she was in a lot of pain and lost a lot of blood so they did the transfusion.  She is still in a fair bit of pain but on the mend.  Oliver and Emily are doing well.  Emily is now 4lbs and Oliver 4lbs 3oz.  They are both regulating their temperature ok and are now in the same cot.  They are in a twins room at the special care baby unit with 2 other sets - Emily is the only girl among them!  One of the other mums of twins is 18 - Kate feels ancient but the nurses at the hospital told her that they always feel more comfortable working with older mums!  Kate is expressing milk and bringing it in but can also feed the twins at the hospital.  She says her legs have gone sparrow like - Kate did a lot of sport before her pregnancy and had very muscly legs but these seem to have wasted now!

For those asking about my dad, he has now had his MRI and bone scan and is due to have his next appointment with the consultant scheduled.  After that we should know more - all depends on whether or not the cancer has spread.  Obviously, we hope not!

I had a pretty good weekend.  Went Christmas shopping on Saturday and got some posh eyecream (for me) and some undies (for me), as well as a few Christmas presents.  However, it was a bit of a nightmare so I am going to try and do as much as possible online from now on.  On Saturday night, DP and I were invited to 2 parties and planned to go to one and then the other.  Sad to say, we both decided we couldn't be bothered and spent the evening in playing scrabble and cards - will this mad whirl never cease

People seem to be doing really well on their exercise regimes!!  I really need to get my ar$e in gear.  Since moving house, I am no longer near my ballet studios so haven't done any exercise since what I did was ballet and poledancing there.  I need to do something now - maybe a change from ballet cos have done it for too long.  I will have to look into things!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi ladies,

not long got to work so not gonna be able to do personals but wanted to say   

How is everyone?

xxxxxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

crikey suffering sleep deprivation! Benjy doesn't seem to get sleeping! Typing left handed whilst trying to occupy him!

[hotos - not managed to upload them here but can be seen on web - www.buggieandfriends.webeden.co.uk


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Just a quick one so not many personals. 

Bugle- Wow, the birth sounded like hard work but it's good to hear Benjamin is doing well. Just had a look at the piccies of him and have to say he's adorable.  Send my regards to DH.

LJ- The twins births sounded like hard work too. The have really good weights though and good to hear they're feeding ok. 

Sam- You having another blood test today? 

Fish- Hope the scan goes well.  

I'm still waiting for the results of my last blood test. I'm bricking it, sooo nervous. Please, please let the levels double!!      

Love to the rest of the gang.
Love/Ophelia


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah Bugle- He is lovely  

ophelia- I am   for you

Fish-   fro your scan

Hi LJ-


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sam- please let us know how you get on hun


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Morning girls

I resisted until after 11 and I have done _some _work...

Anne - Hello!!!

Sam -    let us know how you get on  

Ophelia - good luck for you too, I'm quite glad our clinic don't do bloods I'm not sure I could stand it, though the wait for the first scan is probably just as bad!      

LJ - Phew what a post  It sounds like Kate had a rough time but I'm sure it was all worth it. Wishing her a speedy recovery  and lots of    for your dad, I'm sure orange spots are good all round, it must be a really scary time for you all

Ali - hello, I think you must have joined when I was AWOL of the 2WW. welcome!

Tracey - I'm sorry that 'finding yourself on all fours' ended in so much pain  Get those nurofen down you and I hope it gets better soon

KityKat - yay for you!    

Nicki - you're right I'm getting nothing done!

slycett - you're only as mad as the rest of us 

Big  to everyone else

I'm not getting a lot done today, it's very weird being back at work and hardly anyone is here so I can't even procrastinate with lots of tea breaks. I do seem to need a wee about every hour at the moment though so at least that's something to do, could be tricky when I run an exam this afternoon!

I don't mind the feeling icky though, I hate it when it goes - bring it on! Apparently I 'look pale' but I said it was the shock of being in work on Monday morning, no questions this time about my near 4 weeks off so who knows what the grapevine is saying...

Heather x


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Goodness, I've been a cr4p FF'er.  Sorry for having been AWOL - I just don't seem to have time to post.  I've had a quick read back over the past few days, but I'm not up to scratch on everything.  Thanks Mira for checking on me - your photos of Robert on ** are so cute.  All is well here.  Hari is a little poppet and there isn't a day that passes that I don't forget how lucky I am.  

Bugle - Congrats on the safe arrival of Benjamin    He's a little stunner.

LilJen or should I say Auntie LilJen! - congrats on Kate's twins.  

Droogie & Opehlia - Congrats on your BFP's     

Laura - So glad all is well with you and your three - what a fantastic job you're doing.  Any idea of when your c-section will be?

Beachy - Hope all is good with you?

Tracey - Hope you had a good b'day  

Steph - How are things hon?  Glad the sickness has passed.  Are you showing yet?  Will you be finding out the flavour at your 20 week scan?

Hello to everone else.  Will try and read back some more and get up to speed with things


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Emma. Long time no see.   Thanks for the congrats on my BFP. Glad to hear all is well with you and Hari.

Heather- have you got a date for your first scan yet?

Girls, the result is in!!!! HCG 14 dpo : 87
Todays result:            HCG 16 dpo : 225

I'm so so relieved and soooo happy!!! Woohoo!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ophelia-         
Yay, fantastic news hun  

Hi Emma-  

Anne
xxxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi girls, just dropping in quickly.  Went to the Lister this morning, scan showed nothing in my uterus again, bad sign, but not 100% definitive   Did say my lining has thickened a bit, which would be good if there is a baby there. Had my bloods, and am still waiting for that phone call. Trying to distract myself as much as possible until it comes.  Oh WHEN will they call?

Bumped into my consultant who said it is positive that I can get pregnant, whatever the outcome, and she wouldn't like to do IVF on me now we know this, as if you've only got a few follicles then in her opinion IVF can't add anything over ttc naturally, so she thinks in future it's best to ttc naturally for me.  So I'm trying to make that make me feel better, not the we won't be doing IVF part, that she thinks it's positive that I fell pregnant. 

That's all the news I have.  What a head f&*^!  Will be back when I know anything else..........

Sam
xxxx

PS Hope your dads ok LJ, am praying for him xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Emma - hi there; how is Hari?

Sam - the wait must be terrible!     It is good news that the lining has thickened and at this stage it's not a huge shock that they can't see a sac.  Hang in there until you get those bloods.        

Ophelia - brilliant news on those bloods - you must be delighted!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh Sam- if it's not good news (which I   it will be) then hun, as your consultatnt said, you can get preggers, and it will happen


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Not good news I'm afraid. HCG came back at 142, so it's gone down dramatically since Saturday so I'm no longer pregnant       

I've got an appointment this afternoon so I'm off out all afternoon, then I'm going to see if I can do something to cheer me up a little bit - that doesn't include eating.  Will probably need to lick my wounds tonight, then pick myself up and get my head ready to try again.

Of course the big worry now is was it a miscarriage due to egg quality problems, in which case I won't have another pregnancy.     I'll get my head together, and be back soon.

Thanks for all your support girls
Sam  xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

sam- so sorry hun


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Sam - I'm really sorry too, I know you were trying not to get your hopes up, but its been so difficult hasn't it?! Once you've 'licked your wounds' for a while you'll get back to being really encouraged that you can get pregnant.   Take care of yourself, lovely lovely girl. x

Fishy!!!!! Fab follie count - what a star! Looking forward to reading about your BFP!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Sam - I am really sorry and I hope you are ok.  I think that if egg quality were the real issue, the egg wouldn't fertilise.  Miscarriages can happen for many many reasons.  I'm sure your consultant will be really encouraged by this and, when you've licked your wounds a bit, I hope you will be too.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Sam so so sorry hun, was really praying hard for you.  Be kind to yourself and take some time to get ur head together hun. 

Fishy great news about the follies hun well done 

Well bad news for me today im afraid amh came back at 0.71 so no wonder im a poor responder.  Then the priory rang me back about 10mins ago and said oh we dont think we would get a very good response from you with the drugs and then basically said in a roundabout way its pointless me having a free app with consultant as they have all my results but if i wanted to pay for a consultation then they could see me.  So of course being a leo hothead i said no dont bother i have already booked in to see someone at the lister as they do all different variations of ivf and not just the bog standard.  Plus they have a very good result rate with poor responders and arnt just bothered about their stats    Think she was a bit shocked but i couldnt help it 

So im booked in at the lister on wednesday 24th jan at 1.45 or was it 12.45 i cant remember  And its all thanx to anne who sent me all the info this morning at work.  Thanx anne 

Catch up later with personals girls, just in the middle of a sales call  

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- love it, glad you gave them what for. They are f'ers aren't they - fancy saying you could book in and pay for a consultation. Makes my blood boil     
Glad you sorted the Lister


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all,

Sam  - So sorry hon that things haven't turnrd out as  we all hoped they would.  I must admit I was terrified you were having an ectopic and wouldn't wish that on anyone so in some ways I'm relieved its 'just' a miscarriage. As the others have said its great you got preg and you need to focus on that.  Take time to grieve your little one now anyway.  Big Hugs.  

Emma - Lovely to hear frm you, glad you are enjoying being a mummy.  

Bugle- He's gorgeous! 

Fish - Good luck today. 

Mrs O - Great beta... you got a scan booked now?

Heather - Hope work is not too poo, I remember being at work after my BFP, I was so tired and sick but I didn't tell anyone and it was so nice having this huge secret from everyone!  

Mirra - You ok?

Kate - 0.7 is not end of road... think that about same as Mir's. 

My blood pressure being naughty again, my mum brought a little machine around and did it and it was 157/ 97! Took it again after 20 mins and it was 140/86.. so still quite high, had just ha a shower though (which is a massive event with my huge belly) so will do again when I've had a rest.

XX


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Laura- have a rest, and a chocolate bickie


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi all

Just thought I'd pop in quickly to say bye   

Lots of love and luck to Fishy and Nix and anyone else who starts a cylce while i'm away  

Laura, you look after those bubas now

LOL to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxx

ps - got a birthday kiss from josh hartnett last night...Simon who?!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Now thats a good idea!    Are you feeling better now?

Natasha - Have lovely break!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Kate - please don't give up!  I think (remembering Anne's result) that the Priory do AMH on the pmol/l scale and yours is about the same as Sam's on that scale (the conversion factor is 7.14) and she has just got pg!!  So we know it isn't everything.  I know it's really hard to get another "bad" result but, in reality, this doesn't add anything to what you knew already with your FSH so I wouldn't think of it as being "more" bad news.  My sister never had her AMH tested for that reason - her consultant advised her that, with FSH over 20, he would put her on maximum stims whatever her AMH so what was the point of depressing her?  

I hate to be suspicious, but I do sometimes wonder if some clinics simply ask women with high FSH to have their AMH done just so they can collect data.  I have never heard of anyone having a good AMH result after a very raised FSH (over 15) result so I sometimes wonder what they they looking to achieve by asking women to have the test.  I can fully understand it at the Lister where they are genuinely working with you to get the best protocol and want all the information they can.  However, at clinics which are going to bascially tell you it isn't worth trying due to your FSH, why do they get you to pay for "confirmation" that you are not going to be a super responder?

I am really glad you stood up to them. Clinics get away with too much.        

Natasha - we will miss you but have a fab holiday!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nat- Happy hollys hunni, when you back?
sounds like you had a good night  

laura- Still got my cold but managing to eat   , just had lemon curd on toast  

LJ- Makes me so bloomin angry


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Sam - Oh honey I am so so sorry - what a rollercoaster of emotions this will have been for you and as Jo says you try not to hope but it is impossible not to. You must keep hoping honey as this is a really good sign. You know MW and you know that she says it how it is so please be reassured by her comments. Now go and look after yourself you will be absolutely exhausted sweetheart and your hormones will be all over the shop. Lots of love.      Thank god it was not an ectopic though honey.

Oh Kate so sorry but remember thats what Miranda had and she went on to have the bobster - so pleeaaaaaaaaaase keep the faith! - Can I just say why is it that everyone seems to have 0.71 - its wierd isnt it!!

Natasha - have a lovely lovely holiday and see you when you get back all golden and lovely!!!!!!!!!!

Hi to everyone else so sorry I have been so [email protected] just trying to get my head together a bit. I am out at the flicks tonight but will try and do proper personals tomorrow.

Much love to all.

Ally xxxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Sam I'm really sorry hun. 

natasha- Enjoy your hols.

Laura- haven't got a scan yet as I'm not with a UK clinic but going to see my GP on Friday. He said he was gonna try and get me an early scan as I complained about my pains on the left ovary. If I get one it will be around 7 weeks I hope. I will be 5 weeks on Wednesday. 

Hi Ally- You going to the movies? What are you gonna see?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mrs O - Hope GP sorts you out a scan mine did but I know others have had probs.. think the NHS can aford you one scan after al you have spent!! 

Anne - I'm in bed with hot milk and choc biccies now!  

LJ - I read in one of my trip books about smetimes you get a baby stuck under your ribs.   Heard its pretty painful.  Hope she on the mend now.  Sorry to ask such a dull question but do you know what sort of pump she is using? I have been given a manual one but was planning to buy a double electric as assumed the LO's would be in hospital for a long time but thats now not looking ike the case so wondering if worth forking out for an expensive pump when only using it for a coupleof weeks, I don't plan to express when they home seems a bit of a waste of time I think.

XX


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Laura - Kate is using some double electric thing which has to be among the most grotesque items I have ever seen!  Emily was well and truly nestled under Kate's ribs (explains the rib pain Kate had been having) so it was a bit of a job and she is still in a fair bit of pain.  to be perfectly honest I think it's a blessing in disguise that Oliver and Emily still have to be in hospital - gives Kate a chance to recover.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

LJ-   for you dad
Bless Kate and her ribs


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

LJ - Yes thats what I was gonna get, so expensive though... oh well only money a!?  I must admit bad mother that I am I am terrified I will get to 35 weeks as then they will prob come home with me.. awful but I really think Iwill need some recovery time before i can deal with 3 newborns.


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Mrs O - Congratulations chick. Hope you get that scan sorted xx

Laura - You are definitely doing something right, those little babas are more than happy in there hey!! Hope you're doing ok sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Little Jen - Hope Kate is feeling better soon and all the family is home for their first Christmas xx

Beachy   

Fishy  

Sam  

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all ok xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I sold mine on eBay Laura! You might get it cheaper there.

Sam - I'm so sorry petal. Hopefully your body is now primed to make babies and you won't have to wait long for your natural miracle.

Kate - AMH be damned! You can do it - and DHEA is the way to go.

Great betas Mrs O! 

LJ - Hope your dad's feeling better soon, and the treatment is ok.

Anne - oo, lemon curd! I haven't had that for YEARS. Might have to get some now...

Have a good hols Natasha!

Bugle - Ben looks lovely!

Heather - you must feel totally disconnected! It's all good.  

Emma - welcome back!

Hi Sarah!

I know that isn't everyone, but I only have fine mins... Catch up with you all later!

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra  - Yeah I've been looking on ebay but they come up prtty rarely.  

sarah - Hello sweetie, hows you?

XXX


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Laura - I actually got Kate her breast pump; managed to pick it up at the Dulwich Twins Club nearly new sale!

Kate's DH got in trouble with the nurses at the hospital for calling her Ermintrude in reference to all the feeding, milk pumping etc.!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

yup those double pumps just aint sexy are they.  I think she's doing great... is she using formula as well or just her own milk?


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Laura.  thanks again.  If you use the manual pump you will do nothing but pump all day long, they take ages.  If you do get an electric one, make sure you note how high the dial is turned up before you use it.  I borrowed one from someone switched it on fulll speed and it sucked my nipple right into the tube and I was screaming for Steve to get it off, he was pulling it before either of us thought to turn it off first.  I then discovered it has multiple speeds and you were meant to start slowly.  Looking back it was very funny but at the time it hurt like hell  
I think I would feel the same as you if I were expecting trips, hoping for some recovery time before they come home.

LJ.  I hope Kate is feeling better soon.  Midwives can be very serious about everything to do with BF!

Sam.  I am so sorry - I know how you feel.  Are you still coming out on Thursday?

Pixie, did I PM you my number for Thursday?

Ally, Purple, Lainey I know I PM'd you so see you Thursday.

Kate.  My AMH was lower than yours and the Lister got me pg

Ophelia.  I hope you get the 7 wk scan booked in through your GP.  Fab beta results


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Feel a bit better after my rant at the priory and all the lovely support on here.

Little jenny    at ermintrude, just had a picture appear in my mind.

Miranda thanx hunny but what is dhea and where would i get it?   I'll take anything to give us a good chance 

Laura you will be a fab mummy, but if you need a hand theres plenty of people on here willing to lend it hun (including me) 

Bugle - ur bubba is gorgeous hunny - i want one NOW 

Swinny hi petal how are u today? 

Ally thanks hun im trying to keep upbeat about it, does take some work to get ur head round it all tho, and to think i thought ivf was gonna be so easy 3 years ago, i must have been puddled  

Littlejenny  thanks hun, you are right about another bad result, suppose deep down i didnt expect anything different, just would like a bit of good news for a change  

Tracey    at ur story of the breast pump, what are us ladies like.  Hope the lister get the same result with me too petal 

Hello to everyone else, hope ur all having a good nite.

Well i have started my diet today again!!!!!!  I have to shift some of this blubber after xmas so i may as well try and shift a few pounds before.  Dont hold out much hope tho, too close to xmas  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just a quickie

Hello to everyone, Sam so sorry hunny,

Bugle what a beautiful babe!

Laura hunny DO NOT spend money on that either the hospital will loan you one (for free with a refundable deposit) or the NCT I think will loan you one! certainly worth investigating as you eat your choccie bic! And of course you're not a bad mummy! bringing one bundle home is terrifying enough, but three, I think you'd be in fairy land if you didn't have a healthy amount of trepidation!! It will be so much easier if you've had time to recover from the birth!


Hugs to everyone, off to london tomorrow and not back till wed eve so hopefully catch you all then!

Sxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tracey -   Very funny! Poor nipple!! 

Purple - Do they?? I will do some investigating!

Kate - I may just take you up on that offer!

XXX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've sent you the gen on DHEA dear!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

MIranda - thanx hun just finished reading it! Ordered 4 months supply   Ordered q10 as well, a girl my age needs all the help she can get  

Laura - anytime petal   Hope ur dh is getting some time off for a few weeks to give you a helping hand  

Hi purple - have a good time in london. 

Actually im sure i heard somewhere that mint aero bubbles are good for fertility and feeling happy, bugger me i've only gone and found a bag in the kitchen cupboard.  How about that then?  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

LJ - I do the same kind of Christmas shopping as you - end up coming home with stuff for me!!  Best way, i say  

Bugle - congratulations on your new baby!

Anne - hope you are feeling better  

Ophelia - congrats on your great blood results!!  

Sam - so sorry  

Kate - good on you having a go at the Priory.  Cheeky b*st*rds!!  Enjoy those mint aero bubbles that you mysteriously found in your cupboard   

Laura - take care...enjoy the quiet while is lasts!!!  There'll be no time for drink and biccies in bed soon!!

Natasha - Have a lovely time away

Purple -   to keep you company in London.  

Tracey - OUCH!!   

Hi to Jo, Emma, Nicki and everyone else!!  

Still waiting for my AMH result but dont want to get it now as I know it will be low and I dont want/need another disappointing and worrying statistic to add to my high FSH and low follice count!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi girls,

Sam: I'm so sorry   Hope you are OK sweetie.

Anne: Are you feeling any better honey? Hope you had time to recover at the weekend.  

Ophelia: Who hoo! Great news, congratulations on those blood results!!    

Natasha: Have a lovely holiday! 

Kate: We are AMH buddies! Yes DHEA is great, I've been using it for the last 2 months and it really helped with lowering my FSH level. 

LJ: Kate's c section, ouch! I'm so scared of giving birth. It was one of the reasons I waited as long as I did.     

Tracey: Hi honey, I've got your mobile number. What time are we meeting?

Bobbi: Good luck with your tx.  

Purple:  

Laura : Yep, I'm happy to help, not sure about babies but I'm very good at cleaning!! 

Bugle: You've got a very cute baby  

Ally: Hello chick, hope you had a great time with your sisters. I wish mine were here too   

Ali: How are you?  

I saw my friend's babies at the weekend. They are so cute but tiny   My friend's DH asked me if I wanted to hold them but I was so worried that I could hurt them so I just couldn't do it.   

Have a lovely evening to everyone.

Pixie xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Bobbi - good luck with your first jab tomorrow!  You have a good evening too  

Pixie - hi there!  I'm ok thanks.  Just tucking into some organic chocolate donosaurs I bought for a Christmas present!!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Pixie.  We are meeting at 6.30.  I will make sure I am there by 6.15  table booked in name of Tracey Mohabir

Bobbi.  Congrats on starting your IVF cycle. We look forward to following your progress.  Good luck

My back is still killing me.  DH was just laughing at me as when I get up from seated to standing I walk around half bent over like I have messed my pants!  God knows what the other communters will think of me when I get up off the train tomorrow morning  

Ali. NEVER EVER EVER buy christmas choccies before Xmas eve.  I had to stop as every year I end up eating them all and having to buy again, then eating them and having to buy again on Xmas eve.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Ophelia* - great doubling result - woohoo!  so pleased for you and DH 

*Sam* - so, so sorry sweetheart, wish it had been different news for you but so glad your tubes weren't compromised by an ectopic  - take good care of yourself 

*Natasha* - have a fab holiday! 

*Mira* - thanks for telling Laura to pass the doppler on to me  (I'll send it back to you next summer!) - I managed to leave the belly jelly at Laura's so not used it at home yet! 

*Laura* - hope the period pains have eased off  I didn't also leave a cream scarf at yours did I? - have lost my scarf! (told you I was bad! and the preg hormones seem to be making it worse!) 

*Bugle* - loved the photos 

*Emma* - you too - loved the new photos of Hari on ******** - ickle smiler! 

Sorry this is short and sweet - just been round my Mum's for nephew's 6th birthday party - was lovely, he is growing up so fast! and had lovely cuddles with my niece Jasmine who is now 7 weeks old. Hadn't seen them for a couple of weeks as Tommy had chicken-pox, and she has changed loads!  Better go as haven't had any dinner yet and DH is about to waste away! 

Bye for now! 

Steph xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Tracey: Sorry for being such a   but what was the restaurant's name again? I hope you feel better soon but at least you know you'll get a seat on the train now!

Ali: Shame on you, not that you only shop for yourself but you also eat the presents you bought for others! I'm glad we are no close friends   

Hi Steph!

pix xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Pixie - I'm bad, aren't I?    

Steph- enjoy dinner 

Tracey - you are so right.  It was a big mistake!

A friend just popped round and told me that another friend who is almost 40 is pregnant.  Apparently it was not really that planned, her and her DP were just "seeing what happened" and it all happened very quickly.  HOW?    She is 14 weeks and was waiting for her scan results beofre announcing it - all is fine though.  Obviously I am pleased for her but its NOT FAIR!!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Yes I know what you mean Ali... good luck to her! 
Let's try to keep positive and think we'll all have babies soon. You need some more chocolate after these news! Are there any other presents you can open?


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Quick question.....

During my scan at the Lister they saw 1 antral follicle on my right ovary and 2 on my left.  they also saw a corpus luteum "cyst" on my left ovary as it was about 10 days post ovulation.  Does that mean my antral count is 3 or 4

  

Ali x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

I know cysts can hide follies so it's likely that you had more than 3 hon. Did they give you any drugs to clear the cyst? I am on medication after my last scan as they saw a cyst and wouldn't start tx until it's all clear which is a real bummer


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Pixie - good idea.  I'm off to rummage and see what else i can find!!  

About 5 years ago i bought my god-daughter (who was only about 2 at the time) and her sister a material advent calendar, each with little pockets, for Christmas.  My friend said it was now my job to fill the 48 little pockets each year.  For the last 5 years I have duly bought 48 little presents and sent them up to her to fill the calendars with.  Last year she had another baby (she is same age as me  ) so this year had to send up 72 little presents!!!    Bless her though, she has sent me a parcel containing 24 wrapped packages - all numbered for the 24 days of advent.  I've opened the first one but am itching to open the rest!!  

She has had to replace the material calendars I bought as they were falling apart and she needs 3 now, and when she bought them she said she got a 4th for my little baby-to-be.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Pixie - the corpus luteum cyst after ovulation is normal but i love the idea that it may be hiding others  

Still only one on my right though...not good.  Can the number fluctuate?

Have you been scanned again to see if cyst is buggering off?


----------



## Betty1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi – hope you don’t mind me ‘popping in’ to ask for some advice from ladies who have a good understanding and experience of what we are going through.  I have posted before but then don’t visit the site again for ages because I need to stop thinking too much about it all or  I feel like I’m going mad!

My last IVF was over a year a go and when I went to see the consultant for a follow up mtg in about Apr and he told me that my FSH was high 12.5  (did not know until then what FSH was!)  Anyway, just felt like it was all too much and we give ourselves some time out which takes us up until now.    He has said that my two choices are either another go at IVF with possibly 8 amps of menopour or go down the egg donor route.  I would do egg donor as a last resort but feel like I need to give it one more go with my own.

What I would like your advice on is whether having the short protocol is more beneficial for ladies that do not respond well. I did ask about it on my last IVF but the nurse said there was no benefit.  I know that it would certainly be less stressful having 2 weeks of medication rather than 5.  Would value any advice.

Thanks
Betty


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You were given the egg donor speech with an FSH of only 12? TWELVE  

That isn't very high at all, Betty!
Yes, try the short protocol, but really, I'd advise you to change clinics - they don't sound like they have a clue!
How many treatments have you had? And how have you responded?

Sorry - I have to go to bed. But I'll look in, in the morning, and the other ladies will weigh in. Stick around - we'll look after you!

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ali - I'm hoping you will be filling that advent next year for your little one.    I love those advent calendars, so lovely. 

Steph - Yes its here, Ill get it posted to you, won't send it just yet as Tim went to post office today to post your belly jelly and may get ump if ask him to go tom too!!  Shows how often I clean a,,, only just found it! 

Betty - I did alot better on SP than LP.  12 as Mir says is not that high.... give us more details and we will offer our advice!  We know more than the dr's I'm sure!

Hope you girls all have a lovely meet up.. is it tom?  Have a good chin wag!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ali : yep the number fluctuates each month so don't worry. Have you tried using DHEA? (They are so going to kick me out of this thread offering everyone DHEA!   ) It lowers FSH level and increase the quality of eggs. 
Re my cyst, yes I will get it checked out this week and see what the b ugger is up to. 

72 presents!!!  I take it all back, you are good   
What's wrong with these people, really? Why do people assume everyone will be just fine to have babies...I'm sure she means good but it still hurts doesn't it?

Hi Betty, I'm with Miranda on this. Your FSH is not too high and you will have some good eggs so I'd try another clinic if I was you.

night night Miranda! Big kiss to Bobster. xx

Hi Laura, we are meeting on Thursday, wish you could make it too. xx

Pixie

xxx


----------



## Betty1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the quick response Miranda ( I think we have chatted the last time I was on this message board and you were pregnant - god he is gorgeous !!!!  looks a right little cheeky chappy )

I am with the L'pool womens but the consultant also runs a clinic at another local hosp.  I originally went to him when we first started out and he put me on clomid which I had 4 months of then got to the front of the IVF queue (on the NHS)  Had three IVF's - 1st time only got one egg and had IUI instead, 2nd IVF got 2 eggs and had one tfrd at ET and the third time got 4 eggs and 2 tfrd at ET. (6 amps of menopour on those last two cycles)  All BFN's.  After having a chat with my GP in Jan (5 months after my last IVF) , she sent me back to him to discuss options which is when I found out about FSH.  I just seemed to 'shut down' after that apt. and had to just not think about it for a while. 

After checking in my notebook , my FSH was a bit higher than 12 - it was 12.5 and 13 (he said they did two tests). 
Laura and Pixie - just seen your replies - thanks, appreciate your support and advicex
thanks again - goodnight!
Betty


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Many clinics take FSH up to 15 Betty, so you're ok.

Your lack of response needs investigating more fully - have you had an AMH test?

Sometimes blasting the ovaries with copious amounts of stims isn't the best approach either. You could consider 'natural' or 'soft' IVF, where they harvest better quality eggs, but fewer. After all, one good egg is worth a thousand bad ones.

I think DHEA would do you the power of good, too! That really upped the quality of my eggs.

Ali - 72 presents?? OMG!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Morning ladies!

I am an unhappy chappy this morn! just been told by boss that I must take doctors out for dinner thursday night! So unfortunately I won't be able to meet you lovely ladies! Instead I will be sat with 3 boring paediatric consultants from germany!! Believe me though ladies, I will be with you in spirit!!!!! Sorry guys!  

Hugs to all and hopefully catch up tomorrow!

Sxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh purple, what a shame. We will have an extra drink for u x

Betty - welcome to the thread. Sorry u r having such a rubbish time. 

Sam - I am so sorry hun.  U must be exhausted with all the stress of this. Take it easy and be kind to urself. 

Ali/Kate - my dd's Easter eggs seem to disappear before she has a chance to eat them. Well, chocolate isn't good for her anyway. 

Anna -  

LJ - any bms going on yet?  We look forward to the announcement. 

Tracey - sorry u have done ur back in. I hope its better for thurs. 

Ally - looking forward to meeting u. 

FF/nix - when r the next scans?  Good luck with them.

Hi to everyone else - Nicki, Mira, Lb, Steph, etc

Lainey x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all!!  Just a quick one from me cos a bit busy!

Betty - your FSH is averaging at about my sister's best result (she was at 12.8 best and 22 worst!).  I think there is a lot more that could be done.  I would get started on DHEA and go to another clinic for a second opinion.  I know it means travelling but I think the Lister in London would be the best place for you - they are really experienced with much higher FSH than yours.  My sister was at Manchester Care which I know would be nearer for you so you could try there too since they did ok with my sister's high FSH.  The only caveat I would say to that is that Kate responded an awful lot better than expected.  Hence, I don't have any information on how much they alter protocols etc. after poor response because Kate did very well frist time.  However, Swinny might know - she is there too. 

Ali27 - I know it's rough when you hear of people getting pg so easily, especially when they are older than you!  When my sister was going through all of this,  her cleaner, aged 41, had a tubal ligation reversal one month and got pregnant the next.  It was really hard for Kate!

Pixie - hello there sweetie.  don't worry about plugging the DHEA - we all do that here!! 

love to everyone else


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Doh!  Missed some people

Ophelia/Heather - how r u doing preggers ladies?

Bugle - little benjy is gorgeous, u must be so proud. 

Emma - good to hear from u. Glad u renjoying being a mummy. 

Dd had an occasional day yesterday and we had a lovely day together. Itookher to hamleys and the natural history museum. Then we went ice skating. She loved it. Days like that r so precious. I never forget how lucky I am. I could be sitting here having had four m/cs. She is such a little miracle. I wonder why/how she stuck?

l x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Bobbi-   1st injection tonight then hun?  

Ali27- When do you get your AMH result chick?  
Nice news about your friend hun, I know it hurts too though x

Pix- Hi hun, how is your cyst? When are you off now?   

Ally-   

Tracey- How's your back hun?  

Betty- I think Miranda said it all hun about FSH. Mine is 23.3! I am trying to look at it as it's just a number and my one special egg is in there somewhere.  

Kate- How you doing lady?   

Hi Steph  

Laura- How's the pains chick?   

Hi Purple- Hope your entertaining goes fine  

Mir- More lemon curd is on the menu I do believe  

Fish- Are you ok hun?  

Bugle- How's you and Benjamin?  

 Nix, Nicki, Angel, Swinny, Emma, LJ, Lainey, Kazzie, Popsi, Beachy

Lots of love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm losing the plot, sorry girls.....

Anna- How are you today chick?   

Heather & Ophelia-  . How are you both?  

Sam- Sweetie, you ok today?


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi ladies

wonder if it is ok for me to post here? I registered way back in the spring, when I was still hopeful about upcoming treatment, then lost my login details for this site (have posted elsewhere too), and have since had another two cycles of treatment and definitely meet the criteria for this thread. B*llox.

I am single, started with DI (on the NHS!! - so stunned by that I didn't complain about the year long wait, the lack of meds/scans and the 'let's just try it again exactly the same'). Then waited for IVF (hindsight is great - all the things I should have done instead of just waiting on lists...). My first go is the closest I have got - 8 eggs, 7 fertilised, two reasonable embryos and Bhcg at 14 days of 21. Told all was not well, numbers too low, wouldn't work... Ended up with numbers rising (after a mammoth bleed that I thought was the end of it all), scan at 5wks +5 seeing a sac 'not incompatible with a healthy pregnancy' and losing at 6 wks +3. Lack of donors meant I went elsewhere, but that also took time (the first other clinic I went to said they had donor sperm but they didn't!). Anyway, I have had four more cycles, the 2nd one and the most recent both not getting as far as ET due to lack of fertilisation/ failure of embryos to develop.

Although I have not posted here before I have been a regular reader for a while and would like to post now - I am in the run up to another cycle of treatment...

A bit about me:
I have low AMH (3.4), though my FSH has been ok (not had it tested recently - the clinic I was at in Glasgow have been going by my previous response to treatment and although I didn't get to ET i would happily go back there again, they were much more up for new protocols, tailoring the approach to the individual, listening to me and taking in the detail of all my previous treatments). I started taking DHEA, though not really in time for my most recent cycle but I have fingers crossed it will mean my FSH isn't too high in December (my January cycle is dependent on my FSH being under 10! - but if it is too high I think I will probably go back to Glasgow for another try there). I am going for SP in January - it was what I had the first time, and I felt better not doing down regulation. My third IVF was also more like short protocol (actually it was IUI that I over responded for, which is a bit wild - I think I do very different things on each different cycle - am hoping DHEA will get the norm up to what the best response could be, or at least help with the quality of eggs/embryos issues), and I managed 6 eggs on a 75 dose of fostimon. Only managed 5 eggs on 300 menopur 8 months later. Anyway, not looking forward to Christmas without a baby, being the single person who can (or at least is expected to) visit family and friends for whom travelling with little ones is more difficult, feeling like a failure again... But hopefully the new year will bring changes.

I don't really 'know' you all yet, but Sam - I am so sorry about your recent pregnancy loss. I also know what it is like to find out you are pregnant and be thinking 'oh my god how can anything have a chance after all that bleeding to stay in there' and try to hold on to the hope that things will go well but also be sensible and realistic about it. But I certainly found that although it didn't work for me I felt stronger in trying again because I had come close. I really hope that this shows that the combination of acupuncture and herbs and everything is working for you, and although this time it wasn't meant to be that your body can do it, and I hope 2009 is your year for success as well.

Laura - I was so sorry to read about your bunny, who looks so cute. I think you are just doing amazingly to cope with all of that and your impending triplets! I hope you keep them safe and sound for as long as possible - and get as many people to run around helping out as you can because you will need it!

Betty - people are right about exploring your options. 12.5 is not devastating news, but you need a clinic that knows what to do and how to help you. I would also say be prepared to travel to get what you need - I am based in Edinburgh and have been to clinics in Darlington (they didn't tell the truth about the waiting time for sperm), Manchester (MFS - they were good, honest, professional and clear about what they could/couldn't do, but not sure how great they would be with me now, as a 'poor responder'), Glasgow (Nuffield - unhelpful and really didn't hit it off with the consultant; GCRM - fantastic (didn't get me pregnant, but have fab results), caring, listened, efficient) and Edinburgh (wins in terms of being local, but although the staff are all caring etc and the results are pretty good they do have a pretty 'one size fits all' approach). Travelling is not the best, staying away from home when you are having treatment, the extra expense and time, but if it means the treatment is going to work for you then it is worth exploring.

Pixie, Miranda, Steph, Ali, Ophelia, Natasha, Bugle, Emma, Bobbi, Purple, Little Jenny, Ally, Anne, Kate, Tracey, Jo and Nicki - Hi there and I hope I will write more personals soon - this thread is always pretty busy and I hope I can chat with more of you soon.

Sorry if I have missed anyone out. Good luck with whatever stage of the game you are at - enjoying your babies, nurturing your bumps, mid treatment or planning the next move.

best wishes
Elinor x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Elinor- Welcome 
Sorry you've had such a horrible time
xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Lordy its busy on here this morning.

Well girls i was very good last nite and resisted the minty aero bubbles, cant promise about tonite tho 

Welcome to Betty and Elinor - the girls are great on here huns very welcoming and give fantastic tips, ive only been on here a few weeks, but have already changed clinics and ordered dhea 

Morning Anne, bet u were glad to finish work last nite hun?  I feel a bit better 2day and going xmas shopping 2moz evening so def a bit happier 

Ali27  As the other girlies said to me dont look too far into amh result its just another number at the end of the day and we will get there hunny  

Pix - Good luck with getting rid of the cyst petal, hope they manage to blast it out the way 

Laura hows ur lovely bumpy doing today? 

Sam hope you are ok 2day hun 

Bobbi good luck for the injections sweet 

Sorry for lack of personals but sneakily on at work again.

Hello to stephjoy, tracey, miranda, nix, natasha, ophelia, heather, purple, littlejenny, bugle and everyone else.

Mite be able to sneak on abit more today as boss is not here  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Just to prove I can do a short post, well done on resisting the minty bubbles Kate! I can't have chocolate in the house without eating it at the moment...
I really related to the 'IVF Barbie' post someone put up a while back - I am definitely a veteran in the bank balance and the clothing senses - I notice it each time the seasons change and my wardrobe is full of things that used to fit me!! 
I need to chant a mantra ('step away from the chocolate, step away from the chocolate..') whenever I go shopping
but this time of year it is so hard.

Elinor


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- i was bleedin shattered by the time I got in etc. My nose is red and I look like Rudulph today  
Where u shopping?

xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Elinor - ditto on the barbies hun, our next ivf will be kindly funded by mastercard 

Anne - going to merry hell hun, straight from work to friends and then straight on to the mezza.  Hope its not too packed i always end up elbowing someone cos they wont shift out the way.  Hows the cold doing petal, is it starting to go yet? 

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Open till 10 isn't it now
Cold is no better which is rather annoying


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne yes its open till 10 hun, should get there for about 6, so thats only 4 hours shopping   May be another trip on saturday by myself this time, i love going with mates but seem to buy so many more presents when im on my own, probably cos were not stopping for a cuppa every hour on the hour   Have you tried hot lemonade before going to bed with a bit of whisky or brandy in, always seems to work for me, tho i do seem to put rather a lot of brandy in it 

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Just a quick one before I get caught by my boss,

Anne: Hello chick. How are you? Are you fully recovered now or cold is still hanging around?  
Re me, I’m on medication and hoping the cyst will be gone by next week. I’ll get it checked out this weekend and if it’s all clear then I’m off to Turkey the following day if not I’m here for Xmas.  

Kate: Did somebody say chocolate?  

Lainey: Sounds like you had a fun day with DD yesterday. You are brave, how did you manage to survive Hamleys?

Elinor: Welcome and good luck with trying to keep up with us! Sorry you’ve had some tough time, wish you the best of luck for your future tx. 

LJ: Hi lovely, hope you are well. 

Lots of love xx

Pixie xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

morning girls!
Merry hell Anne   rather you than me - I'll avoid til Feb I think!  
kate - um mint aero  
elinor - how long did you DHEA for hun? Maybe at least 4 months then another SP if that got you the best eggs. Is it different sperm each time? I have a friend who bought a job lot of 10 donations - she is single and now expecting twins at 41! God its hard enough with the ratio of 2 parents to one baby!   good luck to you anyway
Betty - second what others have said your FSH isn't that high, and have a look into DHEA. I got pregnant naturally after some dire IVF's and my FSH had been 15
Oh the munchkin is stirring...... must run
NW


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- Hun, I hope it goes and you can get your TX. Is the cyst painful?  
Feel like a big bag of sh!te hun and I look even worse   
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Nicks - kate is the brave Merry Heller hun, I've done all my Chrissy shopping      
How is the sleeping beauty?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Awake now! Time for din dins in a minute and that's a messy business. Well done you on doing xmas shopping. Gonna have to write less cards this year as deffo won't have time  
NW


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Has anyone heard from Fishy?
Didn't she have a follow up scan yesterday?


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne I’m sure you look absolutely fine, hope cold goes away soon.   No the cyst isn’t painful at all. I wouldn’t have a clue it was there if they hadn’t told me! How about you? How many days left now before tx? xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix, started the Pill last Saturday, so far so good - apart from really sore boobles and a few spots   
Got scan 9th Jan at 3pm 
Might see if anyone wants to meet up after actually as I will prob be at Lister till about 5pm so could be a good idea?


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

I’d definitely love to meet you if I’m around then – let’s see what happens   xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Are you nervous hun?
I am sh!tting myself


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for all your kind words girls, it really meant a lot.     I was really upset yesterday, as you can imagine. I hadn’t let myself get my hopes up until Saturday when the HCG went up, but I did feel on Sunday that it was all over – but tried to tell myself the symptoms maybe could come and go. 

I probably need a bit of time to pick myself up, dust myself off, lick my wounds then get back on the horse.  I’ve booked myself a fair few things to keep myself busy the next few days and nights… so I may not be on that much.  I’m ok though, as each day passes I’ll get stronger and closer to being over my miracle miscarriage.    
I will get through this, and one way or another I am going to have another baby! 


Ally – thank you hon     . 

Natasha- a kiss from Josh Hartnett –I’m awfully jealous I love him! Lucky for me your on holiday now so can’t read how green with envy I am

Kazzie - can you send me the name of the US sperm contraption, the one that's different from the cups you can get here?

Jennig – thanks for your message, gave me some hope.     

Tracey – thanks. xxxx. I didn’t want to say this to you at the time, as I'm sure it was bringing up bad memories for you, but the entire time this "your pregnant no your not yes you are maybe" drama was ongoing I was thinking of you.  I am still up for meeting on Thursday! I will arrive at 6pm, and probably have to take off by 7.30pm though as have something booked with DH – so hopefully I will get to meet all those who are there!

Purple – oohhhh so sad you can’t make it! Could you maybe come early then take the boring doctors out for dinner like me?

Betty – change clinics immediately! I’m sorry but everyone has been a bit too kind - what a load of complete rubbish your clinic have told you!!They don't have the info to tell you that.  I’m hoping they did those tests before you had IVF not the months following.  FSH can fluctuate like crazy, acupunture can bring down FSH – mine went from 17 to 5 in one month of doing acupunture once a week (so 4 times!). It's too early for you to have the DE speech.  You want to make sure your at a clinic where they have experience with high FSH.

Elinor –  Big hugs to you for xmas    .  I was the single girl at xmas for years – hated it. The best thing I found to do is move 10,000 miles away, then claim you can’t afford to travel back as the christmas time airfares are just too much     The best single gal xmas’s I ever had were when I didn’t go to family, and had orphan xmas’s with friends with no family, oooddlless of fun.  If you have one single friend, grab her, tell your family she won a trip to Thailand and asked you to go, and go away to the sun together.  Avoid the whole thing  

Wow, you have really been around lots of clinics.  As your such a traveller, did you ever consider going overseas for tx?  I’m not sure how they do on DI, but some girls on here have had great results at the Jim in Turkey, so I always keep them in the back of my mind.  For donor conceived children, I’ve “heard” good things about the Scandinavian countries, other than that I don’t know much else about them.  (Given I’ve had problems with my crap ultra fair skin my whole life, a part of me quiet fancies a Scandinavian donor baby with good strong Scandinavian skin….oh the things we think huh.) With your good egg count, DHEA, and the right sperm you will make it! Oh, and PS. Your AMH rocks, don’t let anyone tell you different!!

Pixie – hope you get your cycle, go away cyst! xxxxx

Anne – hello! Kisses to you too. Don't be scared, your in the right place hon. Hope the cold is better.

Anna - are you ok ?    

Steph, Mir, Kate, Laura (you STILL here   ), and all the other wonderful ladies – hello!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

I forgot to say   to LJ. Hope your Dad's results come back ok.  Thinking of you ..xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sam-  , 2009 will be your year hun


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone, sorry havent posted for ages but thought I will let you know I am still a 'lurker' (if thats the right word to use).


I am off sick from work I have got this bad cold everyone seems to have. And also I have sensitive teeth today and my gums (especially the top of the mouth ) is really sore so eating is difficult as well as a blocked nose, aswell as a sore back (as coughing so much i have jolted my back) aswell as   stress incontinence (i think its called)   so not very good, its a good job really the clinic delayed my treatment until January. I wouldnt like all this as well as going through IVF Treatment.    

Well yesterday was awful, my baby bethany should have been three years old yesterday but took the day off sick (I dont think work was expecting me in anyway what with this cold), unfortunately DH couldn't have the time off so went to her little grave on my own, sang happy birthday to bethany and burst into tears. It was the hardest thing to do. I went back to my car and rang DH at work and cried and yelled at him down the phone (I was still in the cemetry but car door and windows were closed) saying he should have been with me today (well yesterday but you know what i mean), he should have taken the day off sick ( he was sick last week and took a few days off work sick - he had this cold, but his boss had him into the office saying he has had too much sick time off late, so he was reluctant to do so) but then felt really bad  for thinking the way I did cuz I know DH would have taken the time off to be with me if he could. So I went to my friend's house instead as didn't want to be on my own in the house. But it was a horrible day, just crying constantly I am glad I didn't go into work, wouldn't be able to see the paperwork or the computer screen for crying.  

Hope everyone else is ok

Sonia xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sonia- So very sorry for your little Bethany. What a horrible time you and DH have had
Bless you both


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Girls

Missing you all so just thought I would quickly pop on and say hello!! I am sorry I have been so absent I have got terribly behind at work over the past few months and am trying to throw myself into it as a distraction as I still feel like sh!t about stuff and still have no AF 3.5 weeks after cancelled tx.  I do try to get on to post but there is so so much catching up to do I get overfaced!!

I am rather flat again today and am trying so so soooooooo hard to stay up. I even went to the gym before work yesterday!! I just need that AF as for me it always signifies a new start and new hope, a new chance (and obviously am terrified that I have reached Menopause). My sister started her IVF today and is really upset as the nurses were so so doom and gloom with her. She is only 37 with an FSH of 13. What is wrong with them!!  . I mean they wouldn't give her an NHS go if the prognosis was that bad so why the hell make her feel so sh!t before she has even started? She asked for a practise injection at the hospital (with saline) after my recommendation and they REFUSED to help her. Can you believe it  

Sam - well done honey you sound like you are doing so so well under the circumstances    

Anna - I hope you are okay out there, have been thinking of you.

Anne - hope the rudolf nose dies down soon  

Jo Mac - honey sorry I havent replied to your message hon, its so lovely to see you back here and yes I would love to see you down in the West Country!!  

Pix, Tracey and Lainey - really looking forward to our meet up on Thurs  

Purps - shame about Thurs hon - oh well there will have to be a 'next time'! x

LJ - Thinking of your Dad and sending    

Laura - you are a record breaker honey, so impressed with the way you are nurturing your babes   I think I would be hoping for a few days to get my head around taking them home too!! 

Betty/ Elinor - welcome and sorry you have had a [email protected] time of it. I am sure you will get a lot of good advice from this lot though. Never known such a collection of lovely girls.

Fish honey - how did your scan go?  

Sonia you just posted whilst I was writing this - I am so so sorry to hear about your baby Bethany - what an upsetting day for you.  

Hi to Heather, Emma, Mir, Nicki, Bugle, Kate, Steph, Ophelia, Ali and Bobbi! And those I forgot of course!! 

Love and kisses to all.

A xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies - 
Ally - that treatment for ur sister is crap, who do these bloody people think they are sometimes . I know what you mean about af turning up mine was 9 days late after tx and that drove me 

Sonia -       petal, what a horrid time for you both. 

Sam -      for you too hunny, we will get there one day.  Love ur idea of a single gal xmas 

Anne - you will be fine hun, im close if u need a   or a chat anytime  

Pixie - hope the cyst does a disappearing act hun 

Nicki - dinnertime sounds fun, have you tried spaghetti yet? 

Very quiet here now, and 11/2 hours left till hometime.  Hot bath and tele 2nite for me, wow i know how to live it up girls  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- I might just go crazy tonight and put my  up. Was gonna do it Friday cos I have my step sons this weekend and wanted it up then but hey, lets live dangerously      

Ally- Ah hun, sorry you're down  . WTF is your sisters hospital talking about?  

xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - my xmas tree not going up till next satday hun, not cos im a humbug or anything just cos im gonna be so busy this weekend.  Just dont get time in the week to do it, not even wrapped a xmas pressie or wrote a card yet.  Suppose id better get my **** into gear  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Well, the plus point of me putting it up after work is at least I'm not slobbing on the sofa- which really is all I seem to do.
Do you find you get tired these days?
x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne: I know what you mean about being scared because I feel exactly the same way but I guess we’ll have to be brave and get on with it hon. It’s so hard isn’t it? DH and I were in bed last night and talking about my friend who is still at the hospital and having real difficulties with the breast feeding. It’s hard to get pregnant, it’s hard to give birth, hard to breastfeed and bring up kids…So he suggested we should just give up and go on holidays for the rest of our lives and tell you what it’s rather tempting  

Ally: Hi lovely, sorry you are not feeling good and that the stupid hospital is giving your sister a hard time. They need a good kick in the **** !!
You should try drinking lots of herbal teas. They will help thinning your blood and might also help bringing AF sooner. It’s a bit of a weird one but parsley is also v good for that.
Looking forward to meeting you on Thursday.

Kate: Thanks chick!

Hello Sonia    

Pix xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi anne - im knackered every nite by 10pm and in bed by half past at the latest   Can usually stay up at later at weekends but usually have an afternoon nap satday and sunday.  OMG sound like either a six month old baby or a 96 year old!!!!   

Pix - must admit i have thought about that sometimes, think this will be our last go, so we will see what the lister say first.  May still decide to go for donor cycle tho we havent made up our minds yet, depends on what they tell us at app.

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- my poor DH must be so bored of my snoring on the sofa  

Pix- Yep, we will be brave.  

Bloody hell my boobs are killing me, is that an effect of the pill do we think?
Oh and spots too


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all, it's gonna take me about 10 hours to catch up on all the gabbing on this thread so thought I'd just pop in and say hi and let you know have 9 eggs out of 13 fertilised (ICSI)from ET yesterday (slap in the face for stupid french doctors who said I was a PR then) and  for good news tomorrow!

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix-   well done you


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Pix - thanks I am sipping on a lime blossom herbal tea as we speak - will think about having some parsley!! 

Anne - I too fall asleep on the sofa!! I used to do it more actually when I used to drink wine and smoke - I am a bit more alert these days.

Nix - Fantastic news - I have a good feeling about this honey    

A xxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh Sonia hon


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello!

Yes I'm still here!

Ally -   

Sonia - What a horrible thing to do, its just not right to have to visit your own babies grave, life is so unfair.  

Nix - Great news honey!

Betty/ Elnor - Welcome, can't remember which one of you is up north but CARE notts do the SIRM protocol which is a good for us PRs is a combination of diff drugs, can't remember the details but worth looking into.

Got headache today that and my highish BP getting a bit worried, hopefully I can steer clear of the Preeclmpsia for another week!  Although MIL goes away tom til sunday so maybe now is a good time for them to come!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow Nix! That's brilliant news!!       
May I ask what your follie count was at the beginning of your cycle? 

Allie: Yeah parsley is a funny one but my sister made me drink onion juice!! It apparently helps with fibroids & cysts according to a phytotherapist! 

You sleepy ladies...what's wrong with you! I don't go to bed until gone 12am and I still can't sleep 

Hello Laura   

xxx


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Sam - thanks for the words of wisdom - I haven't sorted it early enough to do Thailand with a friend this year, and hopefully i won't be in this situation in 2009 but if I am I will definitely follow this advice! I have had to travel for clinics, but would prefer to have treatment in the UK just because of the traceability of the donor (for any child, once it works. ..). Since I am single the questions will arise, and I would rather any child had the opportunity to find out whatever info they can, which rules out quite a few of the common abroadie options. Having said that, I won't rule out anything completely, and have considered Spain (but the exchange rate is making that more expensive, although I do speak Spanish..) Czech Republic (Reprofit gets some great results and often there are other FFers there) and really anywhere else. Hoping 2009 is the year for me though - if not I will move on to DE abroad...
I have also heard great things about Scandinavian countries - I have a cousin in Sweden and it makes me weep to hear about the funding (I think if the state pay for it and fund as many treatments as they are willing to and you don't have to wait years to start then SET is a good option.... ) and childcare/ maternity leave etc. I am so envious!

Sonia - I haven't posted to you before, but I am so sorry you have been having a hard time. I am sure your DH understands, but it sounds like with both having been unwell and his work being totally unsympathetic you ended up feeling all alone with your grief. I hope you can talk about it together today. So sorry to hear about your loss.

Nix - what brilliant news - sounds like you have a good crop of quality eggs. Keep us all posted on how they go from here, and fingers crossed this is your time.

Anne - hoping it all goes well!

Pixie - the temptation to just blow an equal sum on holidays does increase every time I have treatment.... But I also find I never end up with the funds, I end up 'treating' myself whenever I have cycles of treatment because those shoes or that meal out or an extra massage session is so cheap compared to the treatment; then of course there has to be retail therapy if it doesn't work out.... But the main problem is I am a hopeless optimist and always believe in the current cycle of treatment until I am forced to resign hope till the next cycle.

Ally - I second everything that has been said about your poor sister's experience. What a load of rubbish! Hope you can offer her a more positive view - or send her here .

Laura - hoping you keep the pre-eclampsia at bay for however long it takes. It is brilliant how you are coping and staying so calm about it all!

Everyone else - all best wishes - about to head for hom and my next dhea pill (now been on it for 8 weeks, should be 3 and a half months by my next cycle, so hoping it will help!)
Elinor x


----------



## Betty1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi girls 
Just want to say a big thankyou for so many replies and lots of advice.  I must admit I am not 'well up' on alot of the indepth facts about the different treatments/drugs/blood levels - stupidly thought I didn't need to worry about that and would leave it all to hosp.  Feels good to be able to chat about things that others know alot more about  than you.

Miranda - I am not sure what AMH is ?   i have heard of it before but it has never been mentioned to me - then again FSH wasn't discussed until after my third IVF...!!!   Also, lots of you are mentioning DHEA - without getting in to trouble about advertising drugs etc could you tell me a bit about it and where to get it please.

Laura- fab news about you having triplets: you're going to be busy!  did you just ask for the short protocol or did they recommend it?  My DH says that if 'we're bloo*y paying for it then surely they should go along with it unless there is a medical reason'  (sorry about your little bunny rabbit x)

Little Jenny - lovely story about your sister, all these success stories give the rest of us faith!  Am definately going to look into another clinic although do not know where to start and find it quite scary!  

Sam – sending lots of hugs,  so sorry you have had such a rough time. X  I did have tests before the IVF but didn’t get told about the high FSH until after the treatment… 

Sonia – another load of hugs to you too  - must have been a difficult day, hope you feel a bit better today.  Good luck for your IVF in Jan!!!  

Ally – hope your AF arrives – your poor sister having to go through that negativity at a time when you just want smiles and encouragement!  

Hi to Anne G , Lainey Lou , Slycett and anybody else that I have missed off !– thanks for your words of support

Sorry for the long post – just wanted to thank you all for replying to my plea for help!  Apologies if I have missed anyone off.

Ooh just read your post about CARE Notts. Laura – what’s SIRM? – thanks x

Take care
Betty


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Saw GP today, to update her on my “progress”. It’s another new GP - I've never seen the same one twice at my surgery, she’d never heard of AMH, but when I told her about the POF she did say “Have you tried acupunture?”.  I was quiet surprised she was so informed and open minded!  

Just so wishing AF would come now, and wash this cycle away.  Ally I really feel what you said, that everytime AF comes it’s like starting afresh with a new chance.


Anne – put that xmas tress up! Great idea!

Ally – I know it must be so so hard for you to see your sister starting IVF with her near perfectly fine FSH.  I’m sure you want to keep FF as your personal space, and so you should, I wouldn't feel so open if someone from my day world was on here too, but there is another site called acebabes or IVFworld that you could direct her too for questions if you like. You must be so worried about your AF, I’m praying it comes for you soon.       Would you consider going back to the chinese lady you saw before when you AF came back?

Laura – hahahah.  MIL has been told she is not to be in the room hasn’t she?  Oh dear to your DH if she hasn’t, so unfair of her to want that after all you have been through.

Nix – oh that’s just amazing! So so happy for you.  And to think not that long ago you were feeling so down, now you just must be over the moon.  Hopefully you will get some frosties to provide the siblings for your BFP!! As your in town, can you join us Thursday night? Love to meet you my fellow almost-frog!

Elinor – what about grabbing the single girlfriends and saying she won a trip to a luxury hotel in Blackpool for xmas, and you just feel like it’s a once in a lifetime opportunity that can’t be missed hee hee. Because you always dreamed of Blackpool! Or keep this thought in your mind, next year one way or another you are going to have a baby, so this is likely your last single xmas.

Betty – stick with us hon, there are lots of facts to be found on the PR thread.  As for trusting the hospitals, I’m a big fan of using google as much as possible on every word they tell you, and asking as many questions as you can.  It’s your health, you want to be as involved as possible to try to steer things in the right direction.  I say google Amh, and everything else you can! 

Hi Pixie, Kate, LJ and the rest of you lovely ladies.

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Betty - SIRM is a clinic in the USA and they work jointly with CARE notts.  I went to a open evening there (free!) and the cons said thats what they suggested for me.  Ended up going abroad but I really liked the attitude of care Notts and they were def a possible fr a while.. SP was reccommeded by my first clininc after my failed cycle, but for me a combination of drugs rather than just a high dose seems to be what worked.

Elinor - Calm!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening girlies,

Well thats another day over and one day closer to xmas  

Laura - glad ur still doing ok hun, keep resting  .  How often are you at hospital now? 

Sam - hope af hurries up for you petal 

Hello to Betty and Elinor, you will get some great advice on here girls, unfortunately not from me as im still a newbie here too   

Pixie i am old hun, i need my sleep  The only 12 o'clock i normally see is the midday one   Saying that we are at a party on saturday night so who knows i may even see half past 12  

Hi Nix and ally hope ur both ok?  

Must go over to neighbours and take birthday card she is 40 2moz (suprise party satday nite and she hasnt got a clue) should be a good laugh, havnt hit the dance floor since the wedding and only managed 3 dances, first, last, and one with the bridesmaids    So if theres a earthquake satday night girls is cos ive been shaking my fat ****  

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=168295.0


----------

